# Governo finito, Conte dà le dimissioni.



## admin (20 Agosto 2019)

Il presidente del Consiglio, Giuseppe Conte, nel corso del discorso tenuto oggi pomeriggio, ha annunciato:"Il governo finisce qui, presenterò le dimissioni a Mattarella".

Duro attacco a Salvini:"Chiedi pieni poteri e invochi le piazze. Questo è preoccupante".

*Salvini: "Per il taglio dei parlamentari noi ci siamo, poi se il M5S vuole fare il governo con il PD, auguri!"*


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il presidente del Consiglio, Giuseppe Conte, nel corso del discorso tenuto oggi pomeriggio, ha annunciato:"Il governo finisce qui, presenterò le dimissioni a Mattarella".
> 
> Duro attacco a Salvini:"Chiedi pieni poteri e invochi le piazze. Questo è preoccupante".



Adesso prepariamoci ai Casalercio Boys, Gigino il bibitaro, feat PD. Che bello!


----------



## Moffus98 (20 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il presidente del Consiglio, Giuseppe Conte, nel corso del discorso tenuto oggi pomeriggio, ha annunciato:"Il governo finisce qui, presenterò le dimissioni a Mattarella".
> 
> Duro attacco a Salvini:"Chiedi pieni poteri e invochi le piazze. Questo è preoccupante".



Salvini è imbarazzante, mamma mia.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2019)

Salvini li sta distruggendo tutti. Piddini all'isterismo totale ahahah. Peccato che ora prenderanno il potere...


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2019)

Che trollata: "_Voi citate Saviano ed io Giovanni Paolo II_". Ahahahah idolo!!!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il presidente del Consiglio, Giuseppe Conte, nel corso del discorso tenuto oggi pomeriggio, ha annunciato:"Il governo finisce qui, presenterò le dimissioni a Mattarella".
> 
> Duro attacco a Salvini:"Chiedi pieni poteri e invochi le piazze. Questo è preoccupante".



Salvini: " siamo partito così dittatoriale che invoca le elezioni"  
"mentre è una scelta contro l'espressione del voto un nuovo rimpasto di governo (un accordo M5s +PD)"


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2019)

*Salvini: "Per il taglio dei parlamentari noi ci siamo, poi se il M5S vuole fare il governo con il PD, auguri!"*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Per il taglio dei parlamentari noi ci siamo, poi se il M5S vuole fare il governo con il PD, auguri!"*


.


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il presidente del Consiglio, Giuseppe Conte, nel corso del discorso tenuto oggi pomeriggio, ha annunciato:"Il governo finisce qui, presenterò le dimissioni a Mattarella".
> 
> Duro attacco a Salvini:"Chiedi pieni poteri e invochi le piazze. Questo è preoccupante".



I 5 stalle sono riusciti nell'impresa di resuscitare Babbeo Renzi. Complimenti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso prepariamoci ai Casalercio Boys, Gigino il bibitaro, feat PD. Che bello!



Il M5S si è dimostrato per quello che è, un partito di "sinistra" che ha fatto finta di essere il "cambiamento", per poter raccattare i voti dei disperati in cerca di soldi regalati (RDC). Ne più, ne meno.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2019)

Ma io mi chiedo, ma la parte destra del M5S che c'è, tipo Paragone, se veramente succede questo inciucio, mostrerà un pò di dignità? Farà casino, oppure faranno tutti i babbei pure loro?


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma io mi chiedo, ma la parte destra del M5S che c'è, tipo Paragone, se veramente succede questo inciucio, mostrerà un pò di dignità? Farà casino, oppure faranno tutti i babbei pure loro?



Il M5S ha una corrente di destra?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2019)

Fa sorridere Salvini che invoca sovranità a destra e a manca, ma di uscire dall'UE manco una parola, tra l'altro sarebbe stato il momento adatto visto che ieri in UK è stato firmato il decreto che cancella le norme comunitarie nel paese.

E poi sia mai a mettere in discussione l'alleanza atlantica eh 

Ovviamente per la manovra più liberista di tutte, ovvero il taglio dei parlamentari, si dice disponibile. 

Vi prendono continuamente per il cul0.


----------



## David Drills (20 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> I 5 stalle sono riusciti nell'impresa di resuscitare Babbeo Renzi. Complimenti.



Il Babbeo se li porta a casa tutti, compagni ed avversari. Purtroppo, perchè è sintomo del punto più basso della politica italiana nella storia.


----------



## David Drills (20 Agosto 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il M5S ha una corrente di destra?



Destra sociale, si chiama. O pensi che la destra sia Berlusconi?


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Destra sociale, si chiama. O pensi che la destra sia Berlusconi?



Assolutamente no, Berlusconi sta alla destra quanto il PD sta alla sinistra. Secondo il mio punto di vista ovviamente.


----------



## Stex (20 Agosto 2019)

speriamo di andare a votare e che a sto giro salvini distrugga tutti e possa finalmente comandare da solo.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2019)

*Renzi: "Daremo il nostro contributo al premier Conte".*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Renzi: "Daremo il nostro contributo al premier Conte".*


Taaaaac!!!


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2019)

Dio mio la Bonino..............................................E non dico altro


----------



## mark (20 Agosto 2019)

Ma io mi chiedo, come fate a sostenere Salvini? Come fate a sostenere qualsiasi buffone che abbiamo al governo, sia esso della Lega, del PD, del M5S ecc? Ma non vi rendete conto che vi stanno manipolando parlando solamente di putt*nate? Uno che si aggrappa al cristianesimo, l'altro a screditare gli avversari e basta, ma dove siamo finiti? Il vero problema dell'Italia (oltre ai politici) sono le persone ignoranti che non si informano, il suffragio universale è una cag perché il voto di una persona informata non può valere come quello di una che vota solamente perché qualcuno dice "***** di m" o cose simili.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2019)

*Bonino: "Dobbiamo continuare tutti quanti per offrire un'alternativa al populismo".*


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (20 Agosto 2019)

Salvini è riuscito a parlare 20 minuti senza dire niente, è stupefacente


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Bonino: "Dobbiamo continuare tutti quanti per offrire un'alternativa al populismo".*


maronnn. Ma bastaaaaaa!


----------



## David Drills (20 Agosto 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no, Berlusconi sta alla destra quanto il PD sta alla sinistra. Secondo il mio punto di vista ovviamente.



Sono completamente d'accordo con te


----------



## mark (20 Agosto 2019)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> Salvini è riuscito a parlare 20 minuti senza dire niente, è stupefacente



Quando mai dice qualcosa? Quando mai dice qualcosa che non sia solamente pura compagnia elettorale e demagogia?

Salvini penso sia il più chiaro e limpido esempio di Demagogo della società moderna, ed il problema è che glielo si viene permesso perché gli altri sono anche peggio


----------



## Mika (20 Agosto 2019)

mark ha scritto:


> Ma io mi chiedo, come fate a sostenere Salvini? Come fate a sostenere qualsiasi buffone che abbiamo al governo, sia esso della Lega, del PD, del M5S ecc? Ma non vi rendete conto che vi stanno manipolando parlando solamente di putt*nate? Uno che si aggrappa al cristianesimo, l'altro a screditare gli avversari e basta, ma dove siamo finiti? Il vero problema dell'Italia (oltre ai politici) sono le persone ignoranti che non si informano, il suffragio universale è una cag*ata perché il voto di una persona informata non può valere come quello di una che vota solamente perché qualcuno dice "***** di m*rda" o cose simili.



Quindi dici che solo i sapienti, gli acculturati ne avrebbero diritto? Io non potrei votare quindi non capendo nulla di politica. La Repubblica Illuminata ancora (forse) non è stata inventata. Ti tocca che anche quelli come me votino


----------



## Ciora (20 Agosto 2019)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> Salvini è riuscito a parlare 20 minuti senza dire niente, è stupefacente



Sembrava uno di quei pugili che ha preso tante di quelle mazzate e non capendoci più niente mena colpi all'aria sbiascicando i soliti slogan preconfezionati detti e stradetti in ogni occasione. Sembrava il Vanni nel mitico processo Pacciani e ad un punto all'altro mi aspettavo un "_viva idduce, il lavoro e la libertà. Ritorneremo, prima o dopo_".

Detto questo, parteggiare per uno o l'altro schieramento, tifare per quella o quell'altra soluzione è un po' come ravanare nel bidone dell'umido e scegliere tra una buccia di banana annerita e dei cocci di uova solforosi. La politica istituzionale e il suo discorso, quella delle dirette tv, non è altro che l'espressione del dominio di strutture morte su tutta la produzione vivente.


----------



## David Drills (20 Agosto 2019)

Stex ha scritto:


> speriamo di andare a votare e che a sto giro salvini distrugga tutti e possa finalmente comandare da solo.



Spero anch'io, che grazie a Dio ho una famiglia, un buon lavoro e due lire da parte. Così quando il popolo bue andrà in giro a mendicare insieme agli amici ne*ri dopo il magico operato di Salvini mi farò due risate.


----------



## Nevergiveup (20 Agosto 2019)

mark ha scritto:


> Ma io mi chiedo, come fate a sostenere Salvini? Come fate a sostenere qualsiasi buffone che abbiamo al governo, sia esso della Lega, del PD, del M5S ecc? Ma non vi rendete conto che vi stanno manipolando parlando solamente di putt*nate? Uno che si aggrappa al cristianesimo, l'altro a screditare gli avversari e basta, ma dove siamo finiti? Il vero problema dell'Italia (oltre ai politici) sono le persone ignoranti che non si informano, il suffragio universale è una cag*ata perché il voto di una persona informata non può valere come quello di una che vota solamente perché qualcuno dice "***** di m*rda" o cose simili.



Guarda io spererei quasi in Salvini al governo...tutti i fenomeni che lo venerano come il salvatore della Patria voglio vedere a cosa si attaccheranno al terzo giorno di governo quando avrà esaurito il suo vocabolario fatto da porti chiusi, immigrati cattivi, viva la Vergine Maria e Bob Marley terrorista....davvero sarei curioso, personaggio di una caratura etico-morale-culturale agghiacciante e questo a prescindere dalle ideologie o dal partito di appartenenza.


----------



## David Drills (20 Agosto 2019)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Guarda io spererei quasi in Salvini al governo...tutti i fenomeni che lo venerano come il salvatore della Patria voglio vedere a cosa si attaccheranno al terzo giorno di governo quando avrà esaurito il suo vocabolario fatto da porti chiusi, immigrati cattivi, viva la Vergine Maria e Bob Marley terrorista....davvero sarei curioso, personaggio di una caratura etico-morale-culturale agghiacciante e questo a prescindere dalle ideologie o dal partito di appartenenza.


Infatti attualmente il motto è: fanno tutti schifo, ma Salvini fa più schifo degli altri".


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Renzi: "Daremo il nostro contributo al premier Conte".*



Ahahahahhahahahaha

Prima lo prendevano per il culo giorno e notte ora è diventato "Il Premier Conte".

LOL


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Bonino: "Dobbiamo continuare tutti quanti per offrire un'alternativa al populismo".*



Solo in europa il sovranismo è visto come un male, in tutto il resto del mondo è del tutto normale che una nazione sia sovrana ed indipendente, vi siete fatti influenzare come delle pecore, vi hanno raccontato che essere nazionalisti sia addirittura un male. L'Europa è morta e sepolta ormai, per colpa di chi invoca il globalismo a tutti i costi, anche se dovesse uccidere la propria nazione e la propria cultura.

Tutti quelli contrari a questo globalismo sono accusati di fascismo, nazismo ed altre balle del genere.
I regimi dittatoriali del '900 sono morti e sepolti, in Italia si deve avere il coraggio di CONSEGNARE IL SECONDO CONFLITTO MONDIALE ALLA STORIA. Ovviamente non accadrà mai, le finte sinistre di oggi per non farsi smascherare del tutto hanno bisogno di mantenere un qualcosa che le identifichi ancora negli ideali di una sinistra che non esiste più.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2019)

mark ha scritto:


> Ma io mi chiedo, come fate a sostenere Salvini? Come fate a sostenere qualsiasi buffone che abbiamo al governo, sia esso della Lega, del PD, del M5S ecc? Ma non vi rendete conto che vi stanno manipolando parlando solamente di putt*nate? Uno che si aggrappa al cristianesimo, l'altro a screditare gli avversari e basta, ma dove siamo finiti? Il vero problema dell'Italia (oltre ai politici) sono le persone ignoranti che non si informano, il suffragio universale è una cag*ata perché il voto di una persona informata non può valere come quello di una che vota solamente perché qualcuno dice "***** di m*rda" o cose simili.



Va benissimo la prima parte, meno la seconda.


----------



## Nevergiveup (20 Agosto 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Infatti attualmente il motto è: fanno tutti schifo, ma Salvini fa più schifo degli altri".



Sto quasi rivalutando il Berlusca...almeno lui non struprava la lingua italiana usando il linguaggio di un dodicenne in delirio ormonale


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quindi dici che solo i sapienti, gli acculturati ne avrebbero diritto? Io non potrei votare quindi non capendo nulla di politica. La Repubblica Illuminata ancora (forse) non è stata inventata. Ti tocca che anche quelli come me votino



Io non sono un sapiente né nulla, sono stato bocciato 3 volte al quarto superiore tra l'altro prima di prendere il diploma. 

Ma mi informo, cerco di essere il più acculturato possibile(e sia chiaro che la carriera scolastica non definisce la tua cultura o intelligenza) per far sì che non mi faccia infinocchiare da personaggi come Salvini, Renzi e i 5 stalle.


----------



## mark (20 Agosto 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quindi dici che solo i sapienti, gli acculturati ne avrebbero diritto? Io non potrei votare quindi non capendo nulla di politica. La Repubblica Illuminata ancora (forse) non è stata inventata. Ti tocca che anche quelli come me votino



No io dico che chi si informa può votare, per informarsi bastano non più di 5 minuti al giorno; è molto diverso.


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2019)

mark ha scritto:


> Ma io mi chiedo, come fate a sostenere Salvini? Come fate a sostenere qualsiasi buffone che abbiamo al governo, sia esso della Lega, del PD, del M5S ecc? Ma non vi rendete conto che vi stanno manipolando parlando solamente di putt*nate? Uno che si aggrappa al cristianesimo, l'altro a screditare gli avversari e basta, ma dove siamo finiti? Il vero problema dell'Italia (oltre ai politici) sono le persone ignoranti che non si informano, il suffragio universale è una cag perché il voto di una persona informata non può valere come quello di una che vota solamente perché qualcuno dice "***** di m" o cose simili.



Non è che se ti fanno schifo i 5 stalle e il PD devi per forza sostenere Salvini, eh?

E poi cosa quale la cultura? Casalercio? Nicola Rometti? Babbeo Renzi? Gigino il bibitaro? L'invasione dei clandestini senza alcuna regola? Paste and Copy Saviano? Tutti gli arrestati del PD?

Boh...


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non è che se ti fanno schifo i 5 stalle e il PD devi per forza sostenere Salvini, eh?
> 
> E poi cosa sarebbe la cultura? Casalercio? Nicola Rometti? Babbeo Renzi? Gigino il bibitaro? L'invasione dei clandestini senza alcuna regola? Paste and Copy Saviano? Tutti gli arrestati del PD?
> 
> Boh...



Vuoi mettere le altissime vette culturali raggiunte dal PD in quel di Bibbiano?


----------



## mark (20 Agosto 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Io non sono un sapiente né nulla, sono stato bocciato 3 volte al quarto superiore tra l'altro prima di prendere il diploma.
> 
> Ma mi informo, cerco di essere il più acculturato possibile(e sia chiaro che la carriera scolastica non definisce la tua cultura o intelligenza) per far sì che non mi faccio infinocchiare da personaggi come Salvini, Renzi e i 5 stalle.



Esattamente questo voglio dire, informarsi è molto diverso dall'essere acculturati; uno può avere la 5 elementare ed essere informato come avere un dottorato e non sapere niente e essere usato dai personaggi politici che abbiamo


----------



## Zanc9 (20 Agosto 2019)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quindi dici che solo i sapienti, gli acculturati ne avrebbero diritto? Io non potrei votare quindi non capendo nulla di politica. La Repubblica Illuminata ancora (forse) non è stata inventata. Ti tocca che anche quelli come me votino



Perchè a te sembra normale che una persona che non conosce i poteri del senato e del parlamento possa votare? Ti sembra normale che una persona che non conosca le funzioni dei vari corpi politici possa votare? Ti sembra normale che gente che dice "perchè Salvini governa se hanno vinto i 5 stelle?" possa votare?

Ti sembra normale che gente che dice "voto Salvini perchè lui dice che le strade saranno più sicure e che abbassa le tasse!!!" possa votare? Senza avere la minima idea di come funzioni un procedimento politico, un disegno di legge, una proposta di legge?

Bo. E' come se TUTTI potessimo votare per mettere a capo chi ci pare...che ne so...alla Fiat senza sapere nulla di industria automobilistica.

Ti sembra un eresia un "patentino del diritto al voto"? A 18 si fa l'esame e poi si vota, poi a 25 di nuovo per votare al senato. Se ti interessa votare ti informi e voti decentemente se no zitto


----------



## mark (20 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non è che se ti fanno schifo i 5 stalle e il PD devi per forza sostenere Salvini, eh?
> 
> E poi cosa quale la cultura? Casalercio? Nicola Rometti? Babbeo Renzi? Gigino il bibitaro? L'invasione dei clandestini senza alcuna regola? Paste and Copy Saviano? Tutti gli arrestati del PD?
> 
> Boh...




State scambiando cultura con informazione, per essere informati, ripeto, bastano 5 minuti al giorno.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2019)

mark ha scritto:


> No io dico che chi si informa può votare, per informarsi bastano non più di 5 minuti al giorno; è molto diverso.



Fino ad un certo punto, se vuoi leggerti, ad esempio, un documento di WikiLeaks ci metti ben più di 5 minuti.

In 5 minuti ti vedi il solito TG venduto alla propaganda.


----------



## sunburn (20 Agosto 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Salvini: " siamo partito così dittatoriale che invoca le elezioni"


Ha cambiato di nuovo idea? Prima elezioni, poi il telefono era sempre acceso, adesso di nuovo elezioni...



FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> "mentre è una scelta contro l'espressione del voto un nuovo rimpasto di governo (un accordo M5s +PD)"


La coalizione di cdx ha complessivamente 265 deputati su 630 e 137 senatori su 320.
La lega ha 123 deputati su 630 e 58 senatori su 320.
Un eventuale governo senza la coalizione di centrodestra e appoggiato da tutti gli altri avrebbe un ampio consenso parlamentare: di base avrebbe 365 voti a favore su 630 e 183 voti su 320 al Senato. Si tratterebbe di numeri superiori a quelli del governo Conte, che di base aveva 348 voti alla Camera e 169 al Senato.


----------



## mark (20 Agosto 2019)

zanc9 ha scritto:


> perchè a te sembra normale che una persona che non conosce i poteri del senato e del parlamento possa votare? Ti sembra normale che una persona che non conosca le funzioni dei vari corpi politici possa votare? Ti sembra normale che gente che dice "perchè salvini governa se hanno vinto i 5 stelle?" possa votare?
> 
> Ti sembra normale che gente che dice "voto salvini perchè lui dice che le strade saranno più sicure e che abbassa le tasse!!!" possa votare? Senza avere la minima idea di come funzioni un procedimento politico, un disegno di legge, una proposta di legge?
> 
> ...



perfetto, e questo al di là di ogni schieramento politico


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non è che se ti fanno schifo i 5 stalle e il PD devi per forza sostenere Salvini, eh?
> 
> E poi cosa quale la cultura? Casalercio? Nicola Rometti? Babbeo Renzi? Gigino il bibitaro? L'invasione dei clandestini senza alcuna regola? Paste and Copy Saviano? Tutti gli arrestati del PD?
> 
> Boh...


Appunto. Io sono contro il PD e questo M5S, ma sono il primo a dire che abbiamo la destra populista più ridicola e meno credibile di tutti i paesi, specie se paragonata a Le Pen, Trump, Farage ecc.


----------



## David Drills (20 Agosto 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vuoi mettere le altissime vette culturali raggiunte dal PD in quel di Bibbiano?



Dai, parlami TU di Bibbiano e delle colpe del PD. Non sai nulla, scommetto. Il vostro problema è che siete solo capaci di ripetere slogan, come il pagliaccio che vi rappresenta.


----------



## Moffus98 (20 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Per il taglio dei parlamentari noi ci siamo, poi se il M5S vuole fare il governo con il PD, auguri!"*



Vi sta portando a spasso tutti. E voi ci cascate come al solito, incredibile. Questo è da mettere in galera.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Perchè a te sembra normale che una persona che non conosce i poteri del senato e del parlamento possa votare? Ti sembra normale che una persona che non conosca le funzioni dei vari corpi politici possa votare? Ti sembra normale che gente che dice "perchè Salvini governa se hanno vinto i 5 stelle?" possa votare?
> 
> Ti sembra normale che gente che dice "voto Salvini perchè lui dice che le strade saranno più sicure e che abbassa le tasse!!!" possa votare? Senza avere la minima idea di come funzioni un procedimento politico, un disegno di legge, una proposta di legge?
> 
> ...



Tutto molto bello, ma nella società attuale, dovrei davvero fidarmi di chi passa l'esamino e chi non lo passa? E chi decide questo esame come è fatto e strutturato? E quale linea politica verrebbe adottata in questi esami? Neo-liberista? No grazie, preferisco rimanere così a questo punto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Agosto 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Perchè a te sembra normale che una persona che non conosce i poteri del senato e del parlamento possa votare? Ti sembra normale che una persona che non conosca le funzioni dei vari corpi politici possa votare? Ti sembra normale che gente che dice "perchè Salvini governa se hanno vinto i 5 stelle?" possa votare?
> 
> Ti sembra normale che gente che dice "voto Salvini perchè lui dice che le strade saranno più sicure e che abbassa le tasse!!!" possa votare? Senza avere la minima idea di come funzioni un procedimento politico, un disegno di legge, una proposta di legge?
> 
> ...



io aggiungerei un esame sul quoziente intellettivo. Sotto 100 di QI non voti.


----------



## Zanc9 (20 Agosto 2019)

mark ha scritto:


> perfetto, e questo al di là di ogni schieramento politico



Esattamente. Al di là dello schieramento, almeno distinguere i cialtroni. Almeno distinguere le elezioni comunali da quelli parlamentari o europee.

C'è gente che ai referendum alla voce:

"Si vota per l'abrogazione della legge...."

Non sa cosa deve votare dice "se sono favorevole devo mettere sì o no?" perchè non sa il significato di "abrogare"


----------



## mark (20 Agosto 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Tutto molto bello, ma nella società attuale, dovrei davvero fidarmi di chi passa l'esamino e chi non lo passa? E chi decide questo esame come è fatto e strutturato? E quale linea politica verrebbe adottata in questi esami? Neo-liberista? No grazie, preferisco rimanere così a questo punto.



Invece dovremo fidarsi di chi per 364 giorni all'anno se ne sbatte di tutto e vota lega perché sente Salvini dire "i ***** vanno riportati a casa loro"?
Ovviamente l'esempio su Salvini è il più eclatante, ma la stessa cosa si può dire sul reddito di cittadinanza dei 5 stelle, o sugli 80€ in busta paga del PD.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Dai, parlami TU di Bibbiano e delle colpe del PD. Non sai nulla, scommetto. Il vostro problema è che siete solo capaci di ripetere slogan, come il pagliaccio che vi rappresenta.



Non voto Salvini, non mi sento rappresentato da nessuna forza politica al momento.
Il sindaco di Bibbiano, appartenente al PD è indagato per abuso d'ufficio e falso in atto pubblico, ha avvantaggiato la Onlus che si occupava dei minori in questione in maniera illegale. 

Non ti permettere più di rispondermi con questo tono provocatorio, comportati civilmente.


----------



## Zanc9 (20 Agosto 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Tutto molto bello, ma nella società attuale, dovrei davvero fidarmi di chi passa l'esamino e chi non lo passa? E chi decide questo esame come è fatto e strutturato? E quale linea politica verrebbe adottata in questi esami? Neo-liberista? No grazie, preferisco rimanere così a questo punto.



Ti fidi di chi ha la patente per guidare?

E poi quali linea politica? Ma leggi quello che scrivo? si parla di esame sul funzionamento della politica, dei suoi organi e dei suoi termini. Sono cose che si """studiano""" alle elementari ma che in pochi in età adulta sanno


----------



## gabri65 (20 Agosto 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Perchè a te sembra normale che una persona che non conosce i poteri del senato e del parlamento possa votare? Ti sembra normale che una persona che non conosca le funzioni dei vari corpi politici possa votare? Ti sembra normale che gente che dice "perchè Salvini governa se hanno vinto i 5 stelle?" possa votare?
> 
> Ti sembra normale che gente che dice "voto Salvini perchè lui dice che le strade saranno più sicure e che abbassa le tasse!!!" possa votare? Senza avere la minima idea di come funzioni un procedimento politico, un disegno di legge, una proposta di legge?
> 
> ...



Ti condivido per certe cose, ma c'è anche da criticare.

La parte che condivido è avere un minimo di cultura politica (e qui già ci sarebbe da disquisire, in quanto non è ben chiara la definizione, forse tu alludi più ad una "intelligenza politica"). E' una questione di buon senso, se tu devi prendere una decisione è bene saperne il più possibile, con consapevolezza, di quell'argomento.

D'altra parte, non esiste nessun imperativo per il quale tu devi occuparti di queste cose. Per definizione, tu deleghi alla politica il compito di gestire il paese e la tua persona con servizi, pensioni, infrastrutture, etc. E paghi salatamente questa delega. Perché ti devi scervellare a capire i meccanismi peculiari del mondo istituzionale? E' come se devi fare un lavoro di idraulica in casa, chiami l'idraulico e gli fai fare il lavoro, pagandolo a lavoro ultimato, stop. Non puoi metterti a studiare fisica per sapere il principio dei vasi comunicanti o come funziona la pressione nei tubi.

Detto questo, è opportuno saperne il più possibile, ma chi non vuole acculturarsi sulla materia, o non lo può fare perché rammentiamoci che costa pure tempo, non ha nessun diritto in meno di chi se ne intende di più.


----------



## sunburn (20 Agosto 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Perchè a te sembra normale che una persona che non conosce i poteri del senato e del parlamento possa votare? Ti sembra normale che una persona che non conosca le funzioni dei vari corpi politici possa votare? Ti sembra normale che gente che dice "perchè Salvini governa se hanno vinto i 5 stelle?" possa votare?
> 
> Ti sembra normale che gente che dice "voto Salvini perchè lui dice che le strade saranno più sicure e che abbassa le tasse!!!" possa votare? Senza avere la minima idea di come funzioni un procedimento politico, un disegno di legge, una proposta di legge?
> 
> ...


----------



## Zanc9 (20 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> io aggiungerei un esame sul quoziente intellettivo. Sotto 100 di QI non voti.



Secondo me passiamo un po' oltre così. Non è giusto impedire categoricamente a qualcuno di votare. Solo è NECESSARIO che sappia cosa sta votando.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> io aggiungerei un esame sul quoziente intellettivo. Sotto 100 di QI non voti.


Siamo ai livelli delle leggi razziali.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Agosto 2019)

La Bernini (FI) ha demolito Conte. Si schierano per le elezioni, assieme a FdI (altre bordate di La Russa, contro chi accusava Salvini per la strumentale difesa della cristianità da parte di chi stava in un partito che aveva la croce come simbolo).


----------



## mark (20 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ti condivido per certe cose, ma c'è anche da criticare.
> 
> La parte che condivido è avere un minimo di cultura politica (e qui già ci sarebbe da disquisire, in quanto non è ben chiara la definizione, forse tu alludi più ad una "intelligenza politica"). E' una questione di buon senso, se tu devi prendere una decisione è bene saperne il più possibile, con consapevolezza, di quell'argomento.
> 
> ...



é anche vero che se l'idraulico mi dice che il tubo è a posto e dopo un'ora si rompe, evidentemente non era a posto. Se succede una volta ok, due volte insomma, alla terza mi faccio furbo. Non mi sembra che sia la prima volta che siamo in questa situazione


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Ti fidi di chi ha la patente per guidare?
> 
> E poi quali linea politica? Ma leggi quello che scrivo? si parla di esame sul funzionamento della politica, dei suoi organi e dei suoi termini. Sono cose che si """studiano""" alle elementari ma che in pochi in età adulta sanno



Guido ogni giorno e no, non mi fido, se non stai costantemente con gli occhi aperti puoi fare un incidente al giorno, ho l'ansia persino quando vado in macchina con mia madre e non guido io 

Semplicemente non mi fido. 
A parte che l'eliminazione del suffragio universale è una manovra neo-liberista che, quella si, ci riporterebbe davvero al medioevo.
Davvero in questa società fallace dominata dal capitale, tu credi che un esame del genere non avrebbe ingerenze esterne da parte degli Stati Uniti, di Israele e da Francia e Germania(o più in generale l'UE) nella sua redazione, per portare sempre più acqua al proprio mulino? Ma tralasciando gli stati con mire imperialiste,che non sono nemmeno il grosso del problema,davvero tutte le multinazionali con cui questi stati sono inciuciati(tra cui anche la nostra classe politica, di tutti i colori) non cercherebbe di rafforzare il suo potere tramite una cosa del genere? 

Boh a me pare un ragionamento abbastanza ingenuo.

Poi per finire non so voi, ma io I primi fondamenti di diritto li ho iniziati a studiare al primo superiore. Quindi roba che si studia alle elementari, anche no.


----------



## David Drills (20 Agosto 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non voto Salvini, non mi sento rappresentato da nessuna forza politica al momento.
> Il sindaco di Bibbiano, appartenente al PD è indagato per abuso d'ufficio e falso in atto pubblico, ha avvantaggiato la Onlus che si occupava dei minori in questione in maniera illegale.
> 
> Non ti permettere più di rispondermi con questo tono provocatorio, comportati civilmente.


E secondo te il sindaco di Bibbiano, un paese di qualche migliaio di anima, rappresenta tutti i politici del PD ed i suoi elettori? Quindi se questo ammazza qualcuno perchè è pazzo, io che ho sempre votato PD devo sentirmi in colpa? Senza contare che abuso di ufficio, per un sindaco, è quasi prassi? Senza contare che è indagato e non condannato? 

Non ti permettere più di insultare il PD ed i suoi elettori per queste stronz4t3, comportati civilmente tu prima di tutti gli altri. Basta slogan, basta accuse tra di noi cittadini, basta per favore!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Agosto 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Siamo ai livelli delle leggi razziali.



era una provocazione ovviamente (sarcasmo non riuscito)

Come disse Churchill " la democrazia deve essere la peggior forma di governo mai esistita, ma al momento non ne conosco una migliore"


----------



## Zanc9 (20 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ti condivido per certe cose, ma c'è anche da criticare.
> 
> La parte che condivido è avere un minimo di cultura politica (e qui già ci sarebbe da disquisire, in quanto non è ben chiara la definizione, forse tu alludi più ad una "intelligenza politica"). E' una questione di buon senso, se tu devi prendere una decisione è bene saperne il più possibile, con consapevolezza, di quell'argomento.
> 
> ...



Ripeto, si parla di cose che si studiano alle elementari. Non "intelligenza". 

Tu faresti guidare una persona che non sa cosa è l'acceleratore e il freno? io no perchè fa incidenti e uccide le persone. 

Come a 18 anni, se sei interessato, fai la patente per guidare, puoi fare la patente per votare. E ovviamente dovrebbe essere GRATIS Se non ti interessa non voti.


----------



## juventino (20 Agosto 2019)

Il trappolone di Salvini era talmente palese ed evidente che i 5 Stelle ci sono cascati con tutte le scarpe. Complimenti.
Salvini (o Maroni e Zaia?) è il primo che vuole il governo 5 Stelle-PD (complimenti per il ritorno del babbeo e della Bonino, giusto per far infuriare ancora di più gli italiani che già vanno dietro in maniera folle e monotematica sugli immigrati, senza pensare alla catastrofe a cui va incontro sto paese), perché sa benissimo che la stabilità di qualunque esecutivo in Italia è definitivamente compromessa dalle solite ragioni (trattati UE-Fiscal Compact-euro) e di conseguenza stare al governo significa solo rogne. Meglio tornare all'opposizione, dove potrà continuare a fare propaganda da due soldi e portare comunque avanti il progetto dell'autonomia (il PD e la rossa Emilia-Romagna sono suoi complici).
Chiunque sostenga ancora questo buffone si faccia due domande perché ad oggi il signor Salvini non ha fatto NIENTE per l'interesse dell'Italia, ma solo e soltanto per gli interessi della Lega.


----------



## Zanc9 (20 Agosto 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


>



Non capisco cosa intendi dire, ma non si parla di intelligenza ceto sociale modi di fare o ******* simili. Dovrebbe essere un'esame simile a quello della patente di guida, facile, gratis, con tematiche relative al funzionamento della politica.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Agosto 2019)

Il discorso di Grasso (LeU) è raccapricciante, " ... cattivi come Salvini". E questo sarebbe il rappresentante dell'aplomb, del buono super partes. E' il top della fuffa.
Come prevedibile darebbe l'appoggio ad un nuovo governo di sinistra senza andare alle urne... i soliti finti democratici.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> E secondo te il sindaco di Bibbiano, un paese di qualche migliaio di anima, rappresenta tutti i politici del PD ed i suoi elettori? Quindi se questo ammazza qualcuno perchè è pazzo, io che ho sempre votato PD devo sentirmi in colpa? Senza contare che abuso di ufficio, per un sindaco, è quasi prassi? Senza contare che è indagato e non condannato?
> 
> Non ti permettere più di insultare il PD ed i suoi elettori per queste stronz4t3, comportati civilmente tu prima di tutti gli altri. Basta slogan, basta accuse tra di noi cittadini, basta per favore!



Critico il PD quanto mi pare e piace, non sarai certo tu ad obbligarmi a stare zitto, d'altronde poi i fascisti sono altri vero?

Quindi i partiti non sono responsabili delle azioni dei propri iscritti? Troppo comodo non trovi? Il più pulito ha la rogna, il PD non è pulito come non lo sono altri. 
Tu sei un tifoso della politica, il tuo paraocchi ti impedisce un giudizio limpido ed al di fuori del tuo orticello.

Il PD è quanto di più lontano esista dal mio pensiero politico, è un reato? I famosi democratici.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> era una provocazione ovviamente (sarcasmo non riuscito)
> 
> Come disse Churchill " la democrazia deve essere la peggior forma di governo mai esistita, ma al momento non ne conosco una migliore"



Aveva tristemente ragione il vecchio Curchill.

Ah a proposito, il buon vecchio Churchill era un ultra nazionalista, roba che ad oggi sarebbe stato accusato di fascismo da 3/4 del mondo politico. Tanto per far capire in che razza di situazione ci troviamo.


----------



## Zanc9 (20 Agosto 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Guido ogni giorno e no, non mi fido, se non stai costantemente con gli occhi aperti puoi fare un incidente al giorno, ho l'ansia persino quando vado in macchina con mia madre e non guido io
> 
> Semplicemente non mi fido.
> A parte che l'eliminazione del suffragio universale è una manovra neo-liberista che, quella si, ci riporterebbe davvero al medioevo.
> ...



Amico mio, ovviamente è un'utopia. Ma un utopia che se fosse ufficializzata domani mi troverebbe totalmente d'accordo. E non capisco come si possa dire altrimenti.

Attaccarsi al discorso sulle ripercussioni internazionali mi sembra un modo di non affrontare il discorso. Tanto meno dire "non mi fido di chi passa l'esame".

Perchè ora che l'esame non c'è ti fidi? bo

"Ti fidi di chi ha la patente" è un modo per dire: c'è anche chi compra la patente di guida, e chi ha la patente di guida ma non sa guidare, ma almeno l'esame di guida, PER GUIDARE, devi superarlo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Non capisco cosa intendi dire, ma non si parla di intelligenza ceto sociale modi di fare o ******* simili. Dovrebbe essere un'esame simile a quello della patente di guida, facile, gratis, con tematiche relative al funzionamento della politica.



L'esame della patente di guida facile e gratis? 

Coglion.e io che c'ho speso 600 euro e 6 mesi di tempo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Critico il PD quanto mi pare e piace, non sarai certo tu ad obbligarmi a stare zitto, d'altronde poi i fascisti sono altri vero?
> 
> Quindi i partiti non sono responsabili delle azioni dei propri iscritti? Troppo comodo non trovi? Il più pulito ha la rogna, il PD non è pulito come non lo sono altri.
> Tu sei un tifoso della politica, il tuo paraocchi ti impedisce un giudizio limpido ed al di fuori del tuo orticello.
> ...



*applausi*

Anche se è sempre bello vedere sti borghesotti che vanno in escandescenze


----------



## David Drills (20 Agosto 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Critico il PD quanto mi pare e piace, non sarai certo tu ad obbligarmi a stare zitto, d'altronde poi i fascisti sono altri vero?
> 
> Quindi i partiti non sono responsabili delle azioni dei propri iscritti? Troppo comodo non trovi? Il più pulito ha la rogna, il PD non è pulito come non lo sono altri.
> Tu sei un tifoso della politica, il tuo paraocchi ti impedisce un giudizio limpido ed al di fuori del tuo orticello.
> ...



E' un reato la diffamazione, caro il mio leone da tastiera. E presto lo sarà, speriamo, la diffusione delle fake news. Così anche persone come te potranno conoscere la verità (o convincersi di cose che non esistono).


----------



## Zanc9 (20 Agosto 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> L'esame della patente di guida facile e gratis?
> 
> Coglion.e io che c'ho speso 600 euro e 6 mesi di tempo



Ma come ti permetti? Maleducato.

Come quello della patente per modalità e, diversamente da questo, facile e gratis. Che poi l'esame della patente per me è stato facile, sarai tu negato.

Non mi rispondere più per favore. Io non ti ho offeso e rispondo in maniera educata. Cafone


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Amico mio, ovviamente è un'utopia. Ma un utopia che se fosse ufficializzata domani mi troverebbe totalmente d'accordo. E non capisco come si possa dire altrimenti.
> 
> Attaccarsi al discorso sulle ripercussioni internazionali mi sembra un modo di non affrontare il discorso. Tanto meno dire "non mi fido di chi passa l'esame".
> 
> ...



Mi fido di certo più adesso che con un eventuale esame. 
Le ripercussioni internazionali ci sono e ci sarebbero, inutile negarlo e inutile nascondere la testa sotto la sabbia. E mi preoccupano più loro del contadino che va a votare Salvini. 

Il modo di affrontare il discorso lo deve trovare la gente comune. 
E noi "sveglioni" invece di proporre misure di repressione del popolo(perché di questo si tratterebbe con l'eliminazione del suffragio universale) dovremmo invece integrare il popolo e parlare con tutta la pazienza possibile al contadino che vota Salvini e fargli capire dov'è che sbaglia.


----------



## David Drills (20 Agosto 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Ma come ti permetti? Maleducato.
> 
> Come quello della patente per modalità e, diversamente da questo, facile e gratis. Che poi l'esame della patente per me è stato facile, sarai tu negato.
> 
> Non mi rispondere più per favore. Io non ti ho offeso e rispondo in maniera educata. Cafone


Penso che si sia dato del coglion.e da solo, era una battuta credo...


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> E' un reato la diffamazione, caro il mio leone da tastiera. E presto lo sarà, speriamo, la diffusione delle fake news. Così anche persone come te potranno conoscere la verità (o convincersi di cose che non esistono).



Leone da tastiera di cosa? Pensi sia un problema ripetere queste cose di persona? Per quale motivo? Non ti sto insultando e non ti sto minacciando, la tua affermazione non ha alcun senso.

Non ho diffamato nessuno, il sindaco di Bibbiano è indagato per abuso d'ufficio e falso, nessuna falsità.
Non è neanche diffamazione trovarsi in disaccordo con le politiche del PD, che ripeto sono lontane dalle mie.

Stai parlando a vanvera, mi dispiace perché al contrario tuo, sono aperto ad ogni tipo di discussione e pronto ad ammettere un'errore o anche a cambiare idea nel caso lo trovassi giusto.

Ciò che non è giusto è la cementificazione politico-ideologica, come se la politica fosse un campionato di calcio.
Comunque dai, non tutto è perduto, almeno sei milanista! Spero!


----------



## gabri65 (20 Agosto 2019)

mark ha scritto:


> é anche vero che se l'idraulico mi dice che il tubo è a posto e dopo un'ora si rompe, evidentemente non era a posto. Se succede una volta ok, due volte insomma, alla terza mi faccio furbo. Non mi sembra che sia la prima volta che siamo in questa situazione





Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Ripeto, si parla di cose che si studiano alle elementari. Non "intelligenza".
> 
> Tu faresti guidare una persona che non sa cosa è l'acceleratore e il freno? io no perchè fa incidenti e uccide le persone.
> 
> Come a 18 anni, se sei interessato, fai la patente per guidare, puoi fare la patente per votare. E ovviamente dovrebbe essere GRATIS Se non ti interessa non voti.



Allora forse non sono stato chiaro.

Una cultura di base ho già detto che la auspicherei anch'io, e dovrebbe far parte della cosiddetta "educazione civica" come materia di studio, che ai miei tempi esisteva ma non veniva quasi mai espletata perché ritenuta inutile. Su questo non solo sono d'accordo, ma la porrei addirittura al livello della matematica, l'italiano, etc, perché sostanzialmente si tratterebbe di produrre buoni cittadini, adatti a vivere in una società sana. Cosa secondo me fondamentale.

Quello che sottolineate voi è il rapporto fiduciario tra chi DOVREBBE implementare la gestione del paese e tu, il cittadino, che paghi SONORAMENTE per avere una gestione adeguata, e di cui TEORICAMENTE non ti dovresti occupare.

E' ovvio che se chiami l'idraulico per tre volte, lo paghi e non ti fa il lavoro fatto bene allora vai da un'altro. Ma saperne di più ti serve a poco. Ora l'esempio dell'idraulico è banale, ma già se prendi un elettricista è più complicato. Se lui ti dice che devi cambiare un circuito elettronico che ha collaudato con il tester, tu che fai, ti metti a ricollaudarlo per vedere se dice bene? Allora il lavoro te lo fai da te.

E proprio l'atto stesso del votare: tu hai bisogno che qualcuno si occupi del paese, e affidi questa gestione. Se la gestione non ti torna, cambi, basandoti sul contesto e sulle tue necessità. Io non mi posso mettere a prendere una laurea in economia per scegliere un partito che mi dice che mettere la flat tax al 15% risolve i problemi. Non so se mi spiego.

Devi anche andare a sensazione e impostare il rapporto sulla fiducia. Sempre con l'occhio vigile, certo, ma questo non può implicare spendere il tuo tempo per verificare continuamente l'operato, altrimenti non ti rimane tempo per fare altro.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Ma come ti permetti? Maleducato.
> 
> Come quello della patente per modalità e, diversamente da questo, facile e gratis. Che poi l'esame della patente per me è stato facile, sarai tu negato.
> 
> Non mi rispondere più per favore. Io non ti ho offeso e rispondo in maniera educata. Cafone



Ahahah oddio, menomale che mi son insultato da solo ahaha

Veramente ho passato sia la teoria che la pratica al primo colpo, il tempo materiale che va via è più o meno di 6 mesi, tra lezioni di teoria, prenotazione dell'esame, pratica di guida e esame pratico.

Non è che quello che se l'è comprata la patente sei tu? 
Poi sarei curioso di sapere quanti anni hai, perché io ne ho 25 e la patente l'ho presa con la riforma,tu probabilmente hai fatto quella vergogna di esame che c'era prima e adesso stai parlando a vanvera.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ahahah oddio, menomale che mi son insultato da solo ahaha
> 
> Veramente ho passato sia la teoria che la pratica al primo colpo, il tempo materiale che va via è più o meno di 6 mesi, tra lezioni di teoria, prenotazione dell'esame, pratica di guida e esame pratico.
> 
> ...



Ma non mi sembra il caso di litigare per la patente dai


----------



## David Drills (20 Agosto 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Leone da tastiera di cosa? Pensi sia un problema ripetere queste cose di persona? Per quale motivo? Non ti sto insultando e non ti sto minacciando, la tua affermazione non ha alcun senso.
> 
> Non ho diffamato nessuno, il sindaco di Bibbiano è indagato per abuso d'ufficio e falso, nessuna falsità.
> Non è neanche diffamazione trovarsi in disaccordo con le politiche del PD, che ripeto sono lontane dalle mie.
> ...


Guarda, ho preso te per prendere tutti.

Hai scritto "vette culturali raggiunte dal PD in quel di Bibbiano", che va di pari passo con "il partito di Bibbiano" di Di Maio e di altri qui dentro, "il partito delle ONG", "siete tutti ladri" eccetera eccetera. Nel tuo caso, l'obbiettivo è far passare tutti i politici del PD ed i suoi elettori come farabutti che tolgono i bambini ai genitori naturali, magari per darli alle coppie gay. 

Io non ci sto più, mi spiace, e come me spero molti altri che hanno votato PD negli anni. Basta insulti, diretti od indiretti che siano.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Guarda, ho preso te per prendere tutti.
> 
> Hai scritto "vette culturali raggiunte dal PD in quel di Bibbiano", che va di pari passo con "il partito di Bibbiano" di Di Maio e di altri qui dentro, "il partito delle ONG", "siete tutti ladri" eccetera eccetera. Nel tuo caso, l'obbiettivo è far passare tutti i politici del PD ed i suoi elettori come farabutti che tolgono i bambini ai genitori naturali, magari per darli alle coppie gay.
> 
> Io non ci sto più, mi spiace, e come me spero molti altri che hanno votato PD negli anni. Basta insulti, diretti od indiretti che siano.



Il PD ha espulso il sindaco dal partito? 
Neanche io ci sto più, infatti non voto PD


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Agosto 2019)

Imbarazzante la pochezza di salvini.
Pare il sindaco di un piccolo paese che andava a zelig.
A sentire conte e poi salvini pare di passare da un master universitario a una riunione tra scaricatori di porto.
Ma come si fa a votare uno cosi ignorante, senza modi , senza cultura??


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Guarda, ho preso te per prendere tutti.
> 
> Hai scritto "vette culturali raggiunte dal PD in quel di Bibbiano", che va di pari passo con "il partito di Bibbiano" di Di Maio e di altri qui dentro, "il partito delle ONG", "siete tutti ladri" eccetera eccetera. Nel tuo caso, l'obbiettivo è far passare tutti i politici del PD ed i suoi elettori come farabutti che tolgono i bambini ai genitori naturali, magari per darli alle coppie gay.
> 
> Io non ci sto più, mi spiace, e come me spero molti altri che hanno votato PD negli anni. Basta insulti, diretti od indiretti che siano.



Ma semplicemente non volete accettare la realtà. Perché il PD ad oggi rappresenta questo né più né meno, le vostre escandescenze non fanno che dimostrare ciò. 

Il PD è il partito dei borghesi, della finanza, del disprezzo degli italiani e dell'italianità, non ha più un contatto reale col popolo, è il partito del globalism, del capitalismo e del neo-liberismo a tutti i costi. Chi non se ne accorge è semplicemente stupido, scusa se te lo dico.

E non dirmi che voto lega, perché ho parlato fino ad ora di quanto mi facciano schifo tutti indistintamente.
Però il PD mi fa più schifo di tutti. Sarà che negli ultimi anni mi sono informato come si deve.


----------



## David Drills (20 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante la pochezza di salvini.
> Pare il sindaco di un piccolo paese che andava a zelig.
> A sentire conte e poi salvini pare di passare da un master universitario a una riunione tra scaricatori di porto.
> Ma come si fa a votare uno cosi ignorante, senza modi , senza cultura??


Devi essere ignorante, senza modi e senza cultura.

Oppure credere alle tonnellate di fake news sugli avversari.

Oppure essere stufo di tutto e di tutti, senza prospettive, e allora speri nell'uomo forte (?).


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante la pochezza di salvini.
> Pare il sindaco di un piccolo paese che andava a zelig.
> A sentire conte e poi salvini pare di passare da un master universitario a una riunione tra scaricatori di porto.
> Ma come si fa a votare uno cosi ignorante, senza modi , senza cultura??



Purtroppo è veramente triste la pochezza della destra italiana, così come anche la sinistra. L'intera classe politica è davvero di basso livello. È avvilente perché chi è vicino agli ideali della destra o vota quello che c'è o deve astenersi.


----------



## mark (20 Agosto 2019)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è veramente triste la pochezza della destra italiana, così come anche la sinistra. L'intera classe politica è davvero di basso livello. È avvilente perché chi è vicino agli ideali della destra o vota quello che c'è o deve astenersi.



Esattamente, io mi sentirei in estremo imbarazzo ad andare a votare in questo momento. Verrebbe voglia di andare all'estero


----------



## gabri65 (20 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Imbarazzante la pochezza di salvini.
> Pare il sindaco di un piccolo paese che andava a zelig.
> A sentire conte e poi salvini pare di passare da un master universitario a una riunione tra scaricatori di porto.
> Ma come si fa a votare uno cosi ignorante, senza modi , senza cultura??





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è veramente triste la pochezza della destra italiana, così come anche la sinistra. L'intera classe politica è davvero di basso livello. È avvilente perché chi è vicino agli ideali della destra o vota quello che c'è o deve astenersi.



La gente si è stufata di sentire gente molto acculturata e con linguaggio forbito, che però fa disastri da 50 anni.

Salvini, che non credo sia ignorante come lo si dipinga, ci sta che lo faccia apposta proprio per calamitare i bisogni basici della gente e si distingua da quella classe politica, con un linguaggio ed un modo di fare più primitivo. Poi che sia solo un simulazione è più che possibile.

Ma quello che sconcerta è che la politica ricorra proprio a questi stratagemmi per cercare di accaparrarsi i voti.


----------



## Freddiedevil (20 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> io aggiungerei un esame sul quoziente intellettivo. Sotto 100 di QI non voti.



Basta aggiungere 2 orette di educazione civica in piú per tutte le scuole dell'obbligo.


----------



## David Drills (20 Agosto 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ma semplicemente non volete accettare la realtà. Perché il PD ad oggi rappresenta questo né più né meno, le vostre escandescenze non fanno che dimostrare ciò.
> 
> Il PD è il partito dei borghesi, della finanza, del disprezzo degli italiani e dell'italianità, non ha più un contatto reale col popolo, è il partito del globalism, del capitalismo e del neo-liberismo a tutti i costi. Chi non se ne accorge è semplicemente stupido, scusa se te lo dico.
> 
> ...


Il partito di Bibbiano sicuramente no, perchè io a quello di Hansel e Gretel se venissero confermati i fatti darei l'ergastolo senza alcuna attenuante, ma sarei curioso di sapere le sue motivazioni (follia o semplice cattiveria).

Per quanto riguarda la finanza, la borghesia e tutto il resto: semplicemente pensiamo che il globalismo porti più vantaggi del sovranismo, che l'Italia non produce materie prime e senza di esse non può mettere il valore aggiunto sulla quale si basa tutta la nostra economia, e che quindi uscire dall'euro sarebbe una catastrofe. Che le banche servono per gli investimenti, e non sono un nemico. Ma per loro il denaro è un prodotto, e quindi ha un costo per noi che accendiamo i mutui. Che se le banche non le salvi, a prenderla nel cul0 sono i correntisti, perchè si parla di MILIARDI, ed agli eventuali colpevoli puoi pure togliere la villa a Portofino, ma ti fermi lì. 

Vedi, anche a me piacerebbe mandare le agenzie di rating a quel paese o non pagare il mutuo. Ma non si può. Penso che semplicemente il PD sia il partito di coloro che vedono al di là del proprio naso, con tutto il rispetto. 

Poi che ci siano farabutti è chiaro, ma mica è colpa nostra, anche in questo caso anche io preferirei che non ci fossero.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La gente si è stufata di sentire gente molto acculturata e con linguaggio forbito, che però fa disastri da 50 anni.
> 
> Salvini, che non credo sia ignorante come lo si dipinga, ci sta che lo faccia apposta proprio per calamitare i bisogni basici della gente e si distingua da quella classe politica, con un linguaggio ed un modo di fare più primitivo. Poi che sia solo un simulazione è più che possibile.
> 
> Ma quello che sconcerta è che la politica ricorra proprio a questi stratagemmi per cercare di accaparrarsi i voti.



Ed é proprio questo il male profondo di questo paese.

La cultura quando governi un paese non puó essere un optional.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Il partito di Bibbiano sicuramente no, perchè io a quello di Hansel e Gretel se venissero confermati i fatti darei l'ergastolo senza alcuna attenuante, ma sarei curioso di sapere le sue motivazioni (follia o semplice cattiveria).
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la finanza, la borghesia e tutto il resto: semplicemente pensiamo che il globalismo porti più vantaggi del sovranismo, che l'Italia non produce materie prime e senza di esse non può mettere il valore aggiunto sulla quale si basa tutta la nostra economia, e che quindi uscire dall'euro sarebbe una catastrofe. Che le banche servono per gli investimenti, e non sono un nemico. Ma per loro il denaro è un prodotto, e quindi ha un costo per noi che accendiamo i mutui. Che se le banche non le salvi, a prenderla nel cul0 sono i correntisti, perchè si parla di MILIARDI, ed agli eventuali colpevoli puoi pure togliere la villa a Portofino, ma ti fermi lì.
> 
> ...



Quanta ingenuità 

E comunque, ingenuità o no, mi hai confermato che siete il partito dei borghesi, quindi di che vi lamentate? Siete voi che avete rinunciato alle persone per il profitto. 

Meglio che la chiudiamo qui, siamo su due pianeti diversi. 

E il PD è il partito più immischiato nei fatti di Bibbiano, che ti piaccia o no, fino a prova contraria. E siamo solo all'inizio, non mi sorprenderebbe affatto se tra un anno dovessero uscire nomi di dirigenti del PD e la cosa dovesse estendersi a livello nazionale e su più piani.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ed é proprio questo il male profondo di questo paese.
> 
> La cultura quando governi un paese non puó essere un optional.



Certo. Ma purtroppo sembra di essere entrati in un loop.

Sono ragionevolmente sicuro che la cultura non manchi, non è quello il problema secondo me. Manca la serietà e il buon senso dell'intero sistema. 

Come risottolineo, ormai siamo abituati al fatto che la cultura sembra non contare più niente, perché anche chi la ha dimostrata con linguaggio ipnotico e convincente, si è poi rivelato un furfante.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La gente si è stufata di sentire gente molto acculturata e con linguaggio forbito, che però fa disastri da 50 anni.
> 
> Salvini, che non credo sia ignorante come lo si dipinga, ci sta che lo faccia apposta proprio per calamitare i bisogni basici della gente e si distingua da quella classe politica, con un linguaggio ed un modo di fare più primitivo. Poi che sia solo un simulazione è più che possibile.
> 
> Ma quello che sconcerta è che la politica ricorra proprio a questi stratagemmi per cercare di accaparrarsi i voti.



Io francamente preferisco mandare al governo gente preparata e che mi possa rappresentare bene.
Uno come salvini andrebbe bene per giocare a bocce.


----------



## Zanc9 (20 Agosto 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ahahah oddio, menomale che mi son insultato da solo ahaha
> 
> Veramente ho passato sia la teoria che la pratica al primo colpo, il tempo materiale che va via è più o meno di 6 mesi, tra lezioni di teoria, prenotazione dell'esame, pratica di guida e esame pratico.
> 
> ...



Scusa, ho sbagliato a leggere il tuo messaggio, come tu hai sbagliato a leggere il mio. Smettiamola di dire baggianate per favore


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Agosto 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Perchè a te sembra normale che una persona che non conosce i poteri del senato e del parlamento possa votare? Ti sembra normale che una persona che non conosca le funzioni dei vari corpi politici possa votare? Ti sembra normale che gente che dice "perchè Salvini governa se hanno vinto i 5 stelle?" possa votare?
> 
> Ti sembra normale che gente che dice "voto Salvini perchè lui dice che le strade saranno più sicure e che abbassa le tasse!!!" possa votare? Senza avere la minima idea di come funzioni un procedimento politico, un disegno di legge, una proposta di legge?
> 
> ...



In veritá la patente di voto sarebbe l’unica soluzione per avere sistemi democratici efficaci.

Il periodo d’oro della democrazia ateniese fini quando Pericle estese diritto di voto e “indennitá parlamentare” ai lavoratori portuali allo scopo di avere un’appoggio alle proprie posizioni per lo piú minoritarie. 

Purtroppo non si fará mai. Ma sarebbe sacrosanto.

In questi giorni mi é toccato leggere che un eventuale nuovo governo sarebbe un ritornare ad un “governo non eletto”... pensa un pó te.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo. Ma purtroppo sembra di essere entrati in un loop.
> 
> Sono ragionevolmente sicuro che la cultura non manchi, non è quello il problema secondo me. Manca la serietà e il buon senso dell'intero sistema.
> 
> Come risottolineo, ormai siamo abituati al fatto che la cultura sembra non contare più niente, perché anche chi la ha dimostrata con linguaggio ipnotico e convincente, si è poi rilevato un furfante.



Ma va? Sarà forse perché negli ultimi 30 anni di governo siamo stati governati da Bocconiani di varia specie e colore politico e adesso siamo nella melma più totale? 

Prima le riunioni di partito le facevano gli operai, non i signorotti.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Agosto 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Devi essere ignorante, senza modi e senza cultura.
> 
> Oppure credere alle tonnellate di fake news sugli avversari.
> 
> Oppure essere stufo di tutto e di tutti, senza prospettive, e allora speri nell'uomo forte (?).



Bisogna votare la persona, innanzitutto.
Il politico deve avere contenuti, modi, stile,valori e voglia di fare.
Chi aizza la folla può fare il torero, non il politico.
Salvini fa solo sarcasmo di basso livello ma io mi sento offeso ad esser rappresentato da uno cosi.
Tutta la vita con conte, senza se e senza ma.


----------



## David Drills (20 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bisogna votare la persona, innanzitutto.
> Il politico deve avere contenuti, modi, stile,valori e voglia di fare.
> Chi aizza la folla può fare il torero, non il politico.
> Salvini fa solo sarcasmo di basso livello ma io mi sento offeso ad esser rappresentato da uno cosi.
> Tutta la vita con conte, senza se e senza ma.


Conte mi ha sorpreso, in questo momento di crisi è emerso con grande qualità. Purtroppo ha lasciato troppo spazio a quei 2 capipopolo, altrimenti sarei quasi contento di rivederlo a palazzo Chigi.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ed é proprio questo il male profondo di questo paese.
> 
> La cultura quando governi un paese non puó essere un optional.



Amen fratello, amen.
Fin quando mettiamo e mandiamo in prima linea gente cosi il paese sarà sempre mediocre.


----------



## Zanc9 (20 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In veritá la patente di voto sarebbe l’unica soluzione per avere sistemi democratici efficaci.
> 
> Il periodo d’oro della democrazia ateniese fini quando Pericle estese diritto di voto e “indennitá parlamentare” ai lavoratori portuali allo scopo di avere un’appoggio alle proprie posizioni per lo piú minoritarie.
> 
> ...



A mio avviso le coalizioni al solo scopo di raggiungere la maggioranza sono una cavolata, sia l'eventuale nuova che la vecchia. Salvini fino ad oggi ha fatto il buono e cattivo tempo con il 18 % dei voti e come terza (t e r z a) forza politica

EDIT: scusa stavo rispondendo solo all'ultima frase, inteso che in ogni caso anche quello precedente era una sorta di "governo non eletto"


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Agosto 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Conte mi ha sorpreso, in questo momento di crisi è emerso con grande qualità. Purtroppo ha lasciato troppo spazio a quei 2 capipopolo, altrimenti sarei quasi contento di rivederlo a palazzo Chigi.



Conte è un professionista, il confronto con salvini è pure imbarazzante.
Purtroppo il paese che oggi vota è lo stesso che segue maria de filippi, lo stesso che è stato scientificamente e sistematicamente rincitrullito.
Se noi giovani e ancora più giovani non riprendiamo in mano il nostro destino sarà la fine .
Io francamente metterei il mio destino nelle mani di un conte, mai di un salvini.


----------



## David Drills (20 Agosto 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Quanta ingenuità
> 
> E comunque, ingenuità o no, mi hai confermato che siete il partito dei borghesi, quindi di che vi lamentate? Siete voi che avete rinunciato alle persone per il profitto.
> 
> ...


Le tue sono opinioni, ipotesi ed illazioni. 

Che il mondo sia interconnesso, che abbiamo un debito pubblico mostruoso, che dobbiamo pagarlo (prima o poi), che la Cina un Paese come l'Italia se lo compra domani mattina senza la forza (ipotetica) dell'Europa sono tutti fatti. Come è un fatto che in Africa la gente non può più vivere in certe condizioni e che l'abbiamo depredata per secoli, ed adesso che siamo leggermente in crisi (ma nulla rispetto alla vera povertà) chiudiamo i porti. 

Per curiosità, tu cosa sei, proletario? disoccupato? io mi sento classe media, borghese mica tanto.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Agosto 2019)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> A mio avviso le coalizioni al solo scopo di raggiungere la maggioranza sono una cavolata, sia l'eventuale nuova che la vecchia. Salvini fino ad oggi ha fatto il buono e cattivo tempo con il 18 % dei voti e come terza (t e r z a) forza politica
> 
> EDIT: scusa stavo rispondendo solo all'ultima frase, inteso che in ogni caso anche quello precedente era una sorta di "governo non eletto"



Purtroppo è cosi e succede dalla piccola politica di paese alle grandi coalizioni.
Nei piccoli paesi i candidati vengono scelti in base alla famiglia più o meno numerosa... pensa te.
Roba che poi ti vedi in giunta uno che fa fatica a metter insieme un periodo : soggetto, predicato verbale, complemento oggetto.


----------



## David Drills (20 Agosto 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ma va? Sarà forse perché negli ultimi 30 anni di governo siamo stati governati da Bocconiani di varia specie e colore politico e adesso siamo nella melma più totale?
> 
> Prima le riunioni di partito le facevano gli operai, non i signorotti.


Quello che ti devi chiedere è sotto quanti strati di melma saremmo se in questi 30 anni di governo fossimo stati governati da gente con la quinta elementare. Alla fine, sta tutto in questa domanda e nelle rispettive risposte, differenza di vedute tra populisti ed antipopulisti


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il presidente del Consiglio, Giuseppe Conte, nel corso del discorso tenuto oggi pomeriggio, ha annunciato:"Il governo finisce qui, presenterò le dimissioni a Mattarella".
> 
> Duro attacco a Salvini:"Chiedi pieni poteri e invochi le piazze. Questo è preoccupante".
> 
> *Salvini: "Per il taglio dei parlamentari noi ci siamo, poi se il M5S vuole fare il governo con il PD, auguri!"*



Un Governo con Fonzi Renzi, il fantasma della Bonnino, 2 oche come La Boldrini e la Boschi, i Casalercio's.... uccidetemi subito.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (20 Agosto 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Il partito di Bibbiano sicuramente no, perchè io a quello di Hansel e Gretel se venissero confermati i fatti darei l'ergastolo senza alcuna attenuante, ma sarei curioso di sapere le sue motivazioni (follia o semplice cattiveria).
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la finanza, la borghesia e tutto il resto: semplicemente pensiamo che il globalismo porti più vantaggi del sovranismo, che l'Italia non produce materie prime e senza di esse non può mettere il valore aggiunto sulla quale si basa tutta la nostra economia, e che quindi uscire dall'euro sarebbe una catastrofe. Che le banche servono per gli investimenti, e non sono un nemico. Ma per loro il denaro è un prodotto, e quindi ha un costo per noi che accendiamo i mutui. Che se le banche non le salvi, a prenderla nel cul0 sono i correntisti, perchè si parla di MILIARDI, ed agli eventuali colpevoli puoi pure togliere la villa a Portofino, ma ti fermi lì.
> 
> ...



Non ho nessuna simpatia per la Lega (che considero il male assoluto, per le ricette economiche, sociali e ideali che portano avanti) né per i 5S (che considero semplicemente inadeguati), ma mi sembra autolesionistico metterla su "o mangi questa minestra o ti getti dalla finestra", ovvero There Is No Alternative (TINA). Questa ricetta (Blair, Clinton, Renzi - noi arriviamo sempre in ritardo di qualche anno) ha fallito. Si può fare molto anche restando in Europa. Limiti ai movimenti di capitale, smantellamento dei paradisi fiscali (per cominciare, quelli europei): sono cose possibili e anche tecnicamente facili. Combattere la precarietà del lavoro (con norme non solo auspici). Riaffermare il ruolo dello Stato nell'economia. Investire nella scuola soprattutto nelle zone più disagiate (non solo in quelle di eccellenza) per far ripartire la mobilità sociale. Combattere il nero (di nuovo, non solo con auspici). E così via.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bisogna votare la persona, innanzitutto.
> Il politico deve avere contenuti, modi, stile,valori e voglia di fare.
> Chi aizza la folla può fare il torero, non il politico.
> Salvini fa solo sarcasmo di basso livello ma io mi sento offeso ad esser rappresentato da uno cosi.
> Tutta la vita con conte, senza se e senza ma.



Ma magari avere uno con la presenza e la sobrietà di Conte a governare il paese. Figurati se non mi piacerebbe essere rappresentato e dare fiducia ad un personaggio del genere. Purtroppo, e ne abbiamo ampiamente degli esempi, alla fine questi personaggi tanto adorabili si sono poi mostrati come autentici incompetenti.

Non sto dicendo che reputo Conte un incompetente a prescindere, semplicemente non c'è da fidarsi più di nessuno, soltanto in base all'eleganza o alla proprietà di linguaggio.

Poi se lui rappresenta la soluzione a tutti i problemi ben venga e lo sostengo pure, ma mi viene facile immaginare che finirà stritolato negli ingranaggi come tutti.



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ma va? Sarà forse perché negli ultimi 30 anni di governo siamo stati governati da Bocconiani di varia specie e colore politico e adesso siamo nella melma più totale?
> 
> Prima le riunioni di partito le facevano gli operai, non i signorotti.



Già. Per questo reputo Salvini, che odio per ciò che mette in mostra pubblicamente, molto più intelligente di quanto fa trasparire il suo linguaggio. Come ripeto, ha colto il lato debole della gente, che ne ha le [email protected] piene di questi super-mega-politici che non sanno cosa vuol dire lavorare e ci stanno propinando da mezzo secolo e con calma olimpionica teorie socio-economiche di levatura mondiale, mentre noi ci stiamo affossando.


----------



## claudiop77 (20 Agosto 2019)

mark ha scritto:


> Ma io mi chiedo, come fate a sostenere Salvini? Come fate a sostenere qualsiasi buffone che abbiamo al governo, sia esso della Lega, del PD, del M5S ecc? Ma non vi rendete conto che vi stanno manipolando parlando solamente di putt*nate? Uno che si aggrappa al cristianesimo, l'altro a screditare gli avversari e basta, ma dove siamo finiti? Il vero problema dell'Italia (oltre ai politici) sono le persone ignoranti che non si informano, il suffragio universale è una cag perché il voto di una persona informata non può valere come quello di una che vota solamente perché qualcuno dice "***** di m" o cose simili.



Quanta verità.
Questo è il vero problema della democrazia, vota anche chi capisce zero e vota chi la spara più grossa o gli risulta più simpatico.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Agosto 2019)

mark ha scritto:


> Ma io mi chiedo, come fate a sostenere Salvini? Come fate a sostenere qualsiasi buffone che abbiamo al governo, sia esso della Lega, del PD, del M5S ecc? Ma non vi rendete conto che vi stanno manipolando parlando solamente di putt*nate? Uno che si aggrappa al cristianesimo, l'altro a screditare gli avversari e basta, ma dove siamo finiti? Il vero problema dell'Italia (oltre ai politici) sono le persone ignoranti che non si informano, il suffragio universale è una cag perché il voto di una persona informata non può valere come quello di una che vota solamente perché qualcuno dice "***** di m" o cose simili.



In realtà non cambia niente, una persona informata, ma in malafede che fa interessi di parte è dannosa quanto l'ignorante, forse pure di più. L'Italia è piena sia di ignoranti che di quest'ultimi.


----------



## claudiop77 (20 Agosto 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In realtà non cambia niente, una persona informata, ma in malafede che fa interessi di parte è dannosa quanto l'ignorante, forse pure di più. L'Italia è piena sia di ignoranti che di quest'ultimi.



Per me l'importante è che uno sia consapevole di cosa vota.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Conte è un professionista, il confronto con salvini è pure imbarazzante.
> Purtroppo il paese che oggi vota è lo stesso che segue maria de filippi, lo stesso che è stato scientificamente e sistematicamente rincitrullito.
> Se noi giovani e ancora più giovani non riprendiamo in mano il nostro destino sarà la fine .
> Io francamente metterei il mio destino nelle mani di un conte, mai di un salvini.



Quoto.

Ho pure votato Salvini, ma si è dimostrato non all' altezza di governare un grande paese come comunque è l' Italia.

Già dall' inizio mi ero pentito:

- un ultrà piu' che un politico

- nemici immaginari ovunque

- troppa insistenza sugli immigrati, grosso problema, ma non l' unico

- maleducazione

- non sa fare nulla, solo perenne campagna elettorale

- non ha mai lavorato in vita sua, questo fa il furbo per mantenere il suo status e basta

- sempre al mare o in giro o sui social, tanto che mi chiedevo, come trova la forza di fare pure il *MINISTRO DELL' INTERNO DI UN PAESE GRANDE COME L' ITALIA?*

E poi l' apoteosi: baciare il crocefisso e affidarsi alla vergine Maria, ce lo vedo nelle scuole a far vedere questa folle sceneggiata tra 50 anni, mi è sembrato un malato di mente totale, roba del peggior Berlusconi in versione demenza senile, ho provato imbarazzo.

Purtroppo in caso di elezioni vincerà lui, la massa è ignorante oppure piu' carinamente meno informata (non ne abbiano a male i leghisti, l' ho votato anche io) e gli bastano quattro slogan per cascarci.


----------



## Gas (20 Agosto 2019)

Mi dispiace per Conte, mi ha dato l'idea di essere un professionista serio. Bello il suo discorso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Agosto 2019)

Sentire il discorso colto di Conte e poi uno da ultrà di periferia di Salvini che si attacca alla madonna per strappare due applausi è un confronto impari. 

Mi piacerebbe aver Conte come premier in un governo stabile


----------



## Gas (20 Agosto 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sentire il discorso colto di Conte e poi uno da ultrà di periferia di Salvini che si attacca alla madonna per strappare due applausi è un confronto impari.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe aver Conte come premier in un governo stabile



Concordo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Agosto 2019)

*ANSA: Incredibile, la lega ritira la mozione di sfiducia al Premier *


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Agosto 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *ANSA: La lega ritira la mozione di sfiducia al Premier *



Ma che **** stanno combinando questi ? Son matti ?


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sentire il discorso colto di Conte e poi uno da ultrà di periferia di Salvini che si attacca alla madonna per strappare due applausi è un confronto impari.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe aver Conte come premier in un governo stabile


Per non parlare dell'intervento di Gasparri che ha raccontato la sua storia dell'ascesa politica di Berlusconi, che a sentirlo sembrava chissà quale rivoluzionario statista. 

Poi ho sentito Bagnai e mi sono detto, magari la destra venisse rappresentata da uno del genere, ma è troppo serio e colto per fare breccia nella politica italiana di oggi, dove per fare consensi devi fare i selfie e le sceneggiate sui social.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma che **** stanno combinando questi ? Son matti ?


Salvini ha detto al senato che è favorevole al taglio dei parlamentari, quindi lo trovo coerente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per non parlare dell'intervento di Gasparri che ha raccontato la sua storia dell'ascesa politica di Berlusconi, che a sentirlo sembrava chissà quale rivoluzionario statista.
> 
> Poi ho sentito Bagnai e mi sono detto, magari la destra venisse rappresentata da uno del genere, ma è troppo serio e colto per fare breccia nella politica italiana di oggi, dove per fare consensi devi fare i selfie e le sceneggiate sui social.



Concordo, Conte vero uomo politico di una volta ( in senso positivo )


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (20 Agosto 2019)

Salvini umiliato nel finale, con il suo triste giochetto di ritirare la sfiducia.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (20 Agosto 2019)

"Conte asfalta Salvini", è il titolo più azzeccato che abbia mai letto


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Agosto 2019)

Salvini e' davvero un politicante della peggior specie. Persino Berlusconi che e' stato un disastro in politica al suo confronto assurge a statista.


----------



## Milanista di Milano (20 Agosto 2019)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Salvini e' davvero un politicante della peggior specie. Persino Berlusconi che e' stato un disastro in politica al suo confronto assurge a statista.



un pallone gonfiato, può giusto far lezione al papeete


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *ANSA: Incredibile, la lega ritira la mozione di sfiducia al Premier *



Lessi qualche mese fa un articolo che aveva previsto un Salvini totalmente abbandonato sia dai suoi contatti U. S. A. che dei suoi contatti russi.

Vedendo come stanno andando le cose,mi sa che aveva ragione. 
Non ci stanno capendo niente. 

Il problema è un altro, che il popolo pecorone farebbe prendere percentuali bulgare a un PD che non è messo meglio della lega e che porterebbe comunque avanti la sua agenda di macelleria sociale. Anzi anche berlusconi tornerebbe a percentuali a doppia cifra. 



Non c'è via di scampo.. Che tristezza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Agosto 2019)

mark ha scritto:


> Ma io mi chiedo, come fate a sostenere Salvini? Come fate a sostenere qualsiasi buffone che abbiamo al governo, sia esso della Lega, del PD, del M5S ecc? Ma non vi rendete conto che vi stanno manipolando parlando solamente di putt*nate? Uno che si aggrappa al cristianesimo, l'altro a screditare gli avversari e basta, ma dove siamo finiti? Il vero problema dell'Italia (oltre ai politici) sono le persone ignoranti che non si informano, il suffragio universale è una cag perché il voto di una persona informata non può valere come quello di una che vota solamente perché qualcuno dice "***** di m" o cose simili.



hai ragione, ma tu chi voti? non c'è alternativapurtroppo


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Agosto 2019)

*Conte: Salvini ha creato un caso dal nulla abbagliato dalla sete di potere, ora chiede scusa e ritira la sfiducia ? non c'è problema, vado avanti io con le dimissioni. In Italia è arrivato il momento che le persone inizino a prendersi la responsabilità di quello che dicono e fanno.*


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Agosto 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sentire il discorso colto di Conte e poi uno da ultrà di periferia di Salvini che si attacca alla madonna per strappare due applausi è un confronto impari.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe aver Conte come premier in un governo stabile


.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Agosto 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sentire il discorso colto di Conte e poi uno da ultrà di periferia di Salvini che si attacca alla madonna per strappare due applausi è un confronto impari.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe aver Conte come premier in un governo stabile





Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> "Conte asfalta Salvini", è il titolo più azzeccato che abbia mai letto





Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Salvini e' davvero un politicante della peggior specie. Persino Berlusconi che e' stato un disastro in politica al suo confronto assurge a statista.



Questo è il punto. Tifo da stadio per un discorso.

Ho sentito i soliti bellissimi discorsi, ai tempi, sia da Berlusconi, che da Prodi, che da Monti, che da Letta, che da Renzi, che da etc etc etc.

Speriamo che stavolta sia diverso. Me lo ripeto da 30 anni.


----------



## Rivera10 (20 Agosto 2019)

Milanista di Milano ha scritto:


> un pallone gonfiato, può giusto far lezione al papeete



Assolutamente.


----------



## juventino (20 Agosto 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Lessi qualche mese fa un articolo che aveva previsto un Salvini totalmente abbandonato sia dai suoi contatti U. S. A. che dei suoi contatti russi.
> 
> Vedendo come stanno andando le cose,mi sa che aveva ragione.
> Non ci stanno capendo niente.
> ...



Questo è quello che succede quando ti butti in qualcosa di più grande di te (in questo caso governare questo paese, cosa divenuta praticamente impossibile per i soliti motivi che non sto qui a ripetere) senza un minimo di preparazione e in totale malafede (la Lega non ha, non ha mai avuto e mai avrà ne l’intenzione di invertire il trend di austerità-eurozona-UE ne di tentare il tutto per tutto con la tech-disruption alle porte).
È bastato un anno a Salvini per resuscitare il PD e Renzi (che sta già pregustando il grande ritorno alla faccia di Montalbano e di Calenda) e senza neppure tornare a votare. Complimenti.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> hai ragione, ma tu chi voti? non c'è alternativapurtroppo



L'alternativa è il socialismo, l'anti capitalismo, l'anti liberismo. 

E quindi l'unico partito che lo propone che è il PC di Rizzo.
E non fermatevi solo al nome, informatevi, leggete il programma, leggete cosa propone. E poi se proprio avete tempo leggete di come dal 68 in poi la sinistra sia stata scientemente distrutta per favorire le destre ultra capitaliste(di cui fa parte il PD)


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2019)

Sto Antonio Conte fino a ieri era lo zimbello di tutti, dopo il discorso di oggi è diventato l'eroe di Repubblica e del CorSera.

Che roba...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Agosto 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In realtà non cambia niente, una persona informata, ma in malafede che fa interessi di parte è dannosa quanto l'ignorante, forse pure di più. L'Italia è piena sia di ignoranti che di quest'ultimi.



Per me é piú un problema di proposta politica derivante dalla platea di elettori.

Se gli elettori hanno capacitá critiche e di analisi, potranno anche in parte essere corrotti (e su quelli non puoi fare nulla), ma alla restante platea sei obbligato a fare proposte realistiche e coerenti, che poi possono essere verificate.

Questo porterebbe i partiti a confrontarsi su ricette differenti, ma realistiche e concrete, senza sbandierare esche acchiappa elettori (tipo gli 80 euro o l’abolizione dell’ici).

Un corpo elettorale preparato è capace determina proposte politiche intelligenti.
Questo é il principale motivo alla base della teoria della selezione del corpo elettorale.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Antonio Conte fino a ieri era lo zimbello di tutti, dopo il discorso di oggi è diventato l'eroe di Repubblica e del CorSera.
> 
> Che roba...



Fra l'altro, come giustamente fatto notare da qualcuno, la gente non si rende conto della quantità colossale di bile e veleno che Conte ha riversato su Salvini.

Ha ragione o meno, ha fatto uno show basato su ripetute offese, condito da pubblicità al suo operato.

Salvini è uno scaricatore di porto, ma Conte si è comportato esattamente nella solita maniera. Ha usato solo parole più "belline" ed "istituzionali".

Io non approvo gli atteggiamenti di Salvini, ma non mi si venga a dire che Conte è stato un signore, e non mi si parli di stemperare il clima e gli animi.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Antonio Conte fino a ieri era lo zimbello di tutti, dopo il discorso di oggi è diventato l'eroe di Repubblica e del CorSera.
> 
> Che roba...



Il discorso era sicuramente dignitoso e gli ha fatto guadagnare un addio onorevole.

Chiaramente oggi:

Renzi: Gigante tra i bambini.
Conte: dignitosa ritirata togliendosi i sassolini dalle scarpe.
Salvini: figura indecoroso indegna di uno che si candida a guidare un paese. Ripassare quando diventerá grande (se dopo questa figura tra 3 anni sará a via leader della Lega.... dubito).


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Fra l'altro, come giustamente fatto notare da qualcuno, la gente non si rende conto della quantità colossale di bile e veleno che Conte ha riversato su Salvini.
> 
> Ha ragione o meno, ha fatto uno show basato su ripetute offese, condito da pubblicità al suo operato.
> 
> ...



Beh, direi che si é notato! Forse una cosa sottile che non é stata volta é l’intrinseco suggerimento che con la Lega si puó lavorare bene, il problema é il suo leader che mette i propri interessi e la propria ambizione al di sopra degli interessi del paese e dei deputati stessi della Lega . Chiaro invito a ridiscutere la leadership. Direi che dalle dichiarazioni di Giorgetti (“ha deciso il capo... noi lo abbiamo votato e adesso dobbiamo adeguarci d’accordo o meno su tempistiche e atti......comunque siamo uniti” ) in qualcuno hanno attecchito.


----------



## rot-schwarz (20 Agosto 2019)

Salvini ha sbagliato i tempi di rompere con i 5 stelle che per me sono ancora peggio del pd, 
io l'avevo previsto che prima o poi si mettono insieme, la parte destra dell'elettorato dei 5 stelle e' ritornato alle sue radice (destra) e ha votato la lega, se i 5 stelle si mettono insieme con il pd perderanno anche l'ala sinistra.
ma io li farei governare, porte aperte aumento delle tasse e la lega supera i 40 %


----------



## gabri65 (20 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Beh, direi che si é notato! Forse una cosa sottile che non é stata volta é l’intrinseco suggerimento che con la Lega si puó lavorare bene, il problema é il suo leader che mette i propri interessi e la propria ambizione al di sopra degli interessi del paese e dei deputati stessi della Lega . Chiaro invito a ridiscutere la leadership. Direi che dalle dichiarazioni di Giorgetti (“ha deciso il capo... noi lo abbiamo votato e adesso dobbiamo adeguarci d’accordo o meno su tempistiche e atti......comunque siamo uniti” ) in qualcuno hanno attecchito.



Su questo posso essere anche d'accordo. Inutile che mi ripeto, Salvini secondo me non è uno stupido, e tutto il suo essere si basa su un rischio calcolato. Ogni sproloquio che fa magari lo porta ad una perdita di un voto, ma vista l'animo diffuso di insofferenza dei cittadini, gliene fa guadagnare 1,5.

Il problema è che la SX è assolutamente inconsistente ed è andata allo scontro con livelli possibilmente più bassi di intelligenza politica. Non sto poi ad osservare che usa esattamente le solite armi, nel verso opposto e forse ancora più violente ed autolesioniste.

Comunque, secondo me hanno sbagliato in 3: Salvini, Di Maio e Conte. Tutti insieme.

Per Salvini abbiamo già detto.
Di Maio si è dimostrato impreparato ed ha gestito malissimo la convivenza con decisioni alquanto discutibili.
Conte si è svegliato troppo tardi, solo adesso ha acquisito coscienza della sua crescente popolarità e capacità di incidere. E' stato troppo timido all'inizio, doveva imporsi con più nerbo e costringere i precedenti due al dialogo, anche con metodi forti. Sapeva che ci sarebbe stato questo rischio.

Peccato, perché poteva essere un buon governo con maggiore coordinazione e minore egoismo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Agosto 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Questo è quello che succede quando ti butti in qualcosa di più grande di te (in questo caso governare questo paese, cosa divenuta praticamente impossibile per i soliti motivi che non sto qui a ripetere) senza un minimo di preparazione e in totale malafede (la Lega non ha, non ha mai avuto e mai avrà ne l’intenzione di invertire il trend di austerità-eurozona-UE ne di tentare il tutto per tutto con la tech-disruption alle porte).
> È bastato un anno a Salvini per resuscitare il PD e Renzi (che sta già pregustando il grande ritorno alla faccia di Montalbano e di Calenda) e senza neppure tornare a votare. Complimenti.



Ma chi l'ha detto che è resuscitato Renzi?! I soliti 4 canali tv e quotidianotti allineati? I soliti espertoni?
Renzi ha iniziato il discorso con l'emarginazione degli africani! LOL, eh sì è il problema più importante in Italia.
Per proseguire con "io mi ricordo quando gli elettori cambiano opinione" !!! E tutti si ricordano che sto coso avrebbe lasciato la politica se non fosse passato il "referendum o la va o la spacca", e con lui quella di facili costumi figlia di banchiere, invece te li ritrovi dopo anni con questa faccia tosta? E questi son quelli che parlano di credibilità!
Se il PD riprende voti è solo per il tonfo del "movimento del cambiamento". Renzi è stato tenuto in vita dai mass media e dal solito _deep state_ comunista.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Agosto 2019)

penso che dovremmo abituarci a governi sempre più populisti, non solo in Italia. I fatti sono lì a dimostrarlo. Noi siamo semplicemente più avanti dei colleghi europei perchè la nostra economia è al collasso. Guardate negli USA, paese in forte crescita economica chi ha eletto, il più populista dei repubblicani ha vinto le elezioni nel suo partito e poi le politiche contro la Clinton. Perchè? Gli USA crescono ininterrottamente da 10 anni, a ritmi sostenuti. Ricchezza in aumento, disoccupazione ai minimi. Ma poi se si guardano i dati, si vede che i salari reali non sono più collegati al PIL. Solo gli high-skill workers (per enfatizzare, i guru della silicon valley ma in generale il top 20% degli americani) continua ad aumentare i salari. Ma i blue-collar no. fermi. dal 1970. Perchè? la tecnologia signori, l'aumento esponenziale della tecnologia in ogni ambito. E' stimato che in 30 anni (si solo 30 anni, entro il 2050) il 50% dei lavori attuali non esisterà più. E' qualcosa di epocale. Siamo stati abituati a un mondo immutabile da sempre. Piccolo migliorie nel corso di secoli. Oggi e tra 10 anni ancor di più, l'uomo diventerà sempre più inutile. Nuovi lavori si creeranno, ma il cambiamento sarà cosi rapido che sarà difficile per tante persone reinserirsi nel mondo del lavoro. D'altronde non è come negli anni 60 , scappare dalla campagna per andare a usare un tornio era cosa anche semplice con poche settimane di preparazione. Non è più cosi e sarà sempre meno cosi. Il tutto per dire che mentre i nostri politici parlano del nulla, qui è in corso una trasformazione epocale. Ci saranno taxisti e camionisti con l'autodrive? segretarie con alexa o cortana di microsft? cassiere in supermercati e banche? questi sono gli esempi più banali, ma la lista continua all'infinito. Vi invito a informare sullo stato dell' Intelligenza Artificiale, e i progressi che vengono fatti a ritmi di 5/6 mesi. Concludo dicendo che il Reddito di Cittadinanza, tanto osteggiato qui, è qualcosa di cui tutti i GURU della Silicon Valley parlano. Forse l' unica cosa fatta da questo governo in tale ottica. Peccato che non si parla di tutto il resto, siamo purtroppo fermi ai family day, un buco in una montagna per un treno e due barche di africani ma soprattutto, la cavalcata del consenso promettendo il localismo, additando i mali del mondo al neo-liberlismo. Si vincerà sempre più cosi. LOCALISMO vs GLOBALISMO altro che destra e sinistra che non hanno più risposte. Trump ha vinto promettendo muri e dazi, Farage la Brexit, Le Pen il ritorno al Franco e ai valori cristiani /meno immigrati. I verdi esplosono promettendo globalismo. le tematiche sono queste


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Antonio Conte fino a ieri era lo zimbello di tutti, dopo il discorso di oggi è diventato l'eroe di Repubblica e del CorSera.
> 
> Che roba...



Il nuovo alfiere pro-europa pro-banche: bisogna assecondare i mercati, obbedire ai banchieri. E' la sottomissione della politica al potere finanziario


----------



## gabri65 (20 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> penso che dovremmo abituarci a governi sempre più populisti, non solo in Italia. I fatti sono lì a dimostrarlo. Noi siamo semplicemente più avanti dei colleghi europei perchè la nostra economia è al collasso. Guardate negli USA, paese in forte crescita economica chi ha eletto, il più populista dei repubblicani ha vinto le elezioni nel suo partito e poi le politiche contro la Clinton. Perchè? Gli USA crescono ininterrottamente da 10 anni, a ritmi sostenuti. Ricchezza in aumento, disoccupazione ai minimi. Ma poi se si guardano i dati, si vede che i salari reali non sono più collegati al PIL. Solo gli high-skill workers (per enfatizzare, i guru della silicon valley ma in generale il top 20% degli americani) continua ad aumentare i salari. Ma i blue-collar no. fermi. dal 1970. Perchè? la tecnologia signori, l'aumento esponenziale della tecnologia in ogni ambito. E' stimato che in 30 anni (si solo 30 anni, entro il 2050) il 50% dei lavori attuali non esisterà più. E' qualcosa di epocale. Siamo stati abituati a un mondo immutabile da sempre. Piccolo migliorie nel corso di secoli. Oggi e tra 10 anni ancor di più, l'uomo diventerà sempre più inutile. Nuovi lavori si creeranno, ma il cambiamento sarà cosi rapido che sarà difficile per tante persone reinserirsi nel mondo del lavoro. D'altronde non è come negli anni 60 , scappare dalla campagna per andare a usare un tornio era cosa anche semplice con poche settimane di preparazione. Non è più cosi e sarà sempre meno cosi. Il tutto per dire che mentre i nostri politici parlano del nulla, qui è in corso una trasformazione epocale. Ci saranno taxisti e camionisti con l'autodrive? segretarie con alexa o cortana di microsft? cassiere in supermercati e banche? questi sono gli esempi più banali, ma la lista continua all'infinito. Vi invito a informare sullo stato dell' Intelligenza Artificiale, e i progressi che vengono fatti a ritmi di 5/6 mesi. Concludo dicendo che il Reddito di Cittadinanza, tanto osteggiato qui, è qualcosa di cui tutti i GURU della Silicon Valley parlano. Forse l' unica cosa fatta da questo governo in tale ottica. Peccato che non si parla di tutto il resto, siamo purtroppo fermi ai family day, un buco in una montagna per un treno e due barche di africani.



Argomento che ho già affrontato in un altro thread, ovviamente non ricordo quale e con chi.

Qui non si tratta solo di politica (o meglio, si tratta di qualcosa superiore alla semplice politica ). Andrebbe riformato tutto l'apparato sociale dalle fondamenta, per reggere l'urto di milioni e milioni di persone che saranno senza lavoro o lavoreranno poco.

Era una cosa che andava progettata prima, ci voleva qualcuno con la vista lunga, che prevedesse che un giorno le macchine l'avrebbero fatta da padrone, e quindi andava strutturato il tessuto sociale in modo che tecnologia e umano andassero di pari passo. Il progresso avrebbe dovuto essere più lento, e permettere l'adeguamento dei parametri di assestamento delle classi sociali. Via via che il progresso andava avanti, maggiore ricchezza distribuita, minori carichi di lavoro e pensioni assicurate. Invece c'è stato la sostituzione indiscriminata dell'uomo con le macchine, ma gli stipendi sono rimasti gli stessi, il lavoro è diminuito e la popolazione è aumentata.

Adesso mi sa che è troppo tardi. Non credo che tutti si uniranno affinché la tecnologia rallenti e la competizione venga stoppata. Squilibri avverranno inevitabilmente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (20 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> penso che dovremmo abituarci a governi sempre più populisti, non solo in Italia. I fatti sono lì a dimostrarlo. Noi siamo semplicemente più avanti dei colleghi europei perchè la nostra economia è al collasso. Guardate negli USA, paese in forte crescita economica chi ha eletto, il più populista dei repubblicani ha vinto le elezioni nel suo partito e poi le politiche contro la Clinton. Perchè? Gli USA crescono ininterrottamente da 10 anni, a ritmi sostenuti. Ricchezza in aumento, disoccupazione ai minimi. Ma poi se si guardano i dati, si vede che i salari reali non sono più collegati al PIL. Solo gli high-skill workers (per enfatizzare, i guru della silicon valley ma in generale il top 20% degli americani) continua ad aumentare i salari. Ma i blue-collar no. fermi. dal 1970. Perchè? la tecnologia signori, l'aumento esponenziale della tecnologia in ogni ambito. E' stimato che in 30 anni (si solo 30 anni, entro il 2050) il 50% dei lavori attuali non esisterà più. E' qualcosa di epocale. Siamo stati abituati a un mondo immutabile da sempre. Piccolo migliorie nel corso di secoli. Oggi e tra 10 anni ancor di più, l'uomo diventerà sempre più inutile. Nuovi lavori si creeranno, ma il cambiamento sarà cosi rapido che sarà difficile per tante persone reinserirsi nel mondo del lavoro. D'altronde non è come negli anni 60 , scappare dalla campagna per andare a usare un tornio era cosa anche semplice con poche settimane di preparazione. Non è più cosi e sarà sempre meno cosi. Il tutto per dire che mentre i nostri politici parlano del nulla, qui è in corso una trasformazione epocale. Ci saranno taxisti e camionisti con l'autodrive? segretarie con alexa o cortana di microsft? cassiere in supermercati e banche? questi sono gli esempi più banali, ma la lista continua all'infinito. Vi invito a informare sullo stato dell' Intelligenza Artificiale, e i progressi che vengono fatti a ritmi di 5/6 mesi. Concludo dicendo che il Reddito di Cittadinanza, tanto osteggiato qui, è qualcosa di cui tutti i GURU della Silicon Valley parlano. Forse l' unica cosa fatta da questo governo in tale ottica. Peccato che non si parla di tutto il resto, siamo purtroppo fermi ai family day, un buco in una montagna per un treno e due barche di africani ma soprattutto, la cavalcata del consenso promettendo il localismo, additando i mali del mondo al neo-liberlismo. Si vincerà sempre più cosi. LOCALISMO vs GLOBALISMO altro che destra e sinistra che non hanno più risposte. Trump ha vinto promettendo muri e dazi, Farage la Brexit, Le Pen il ritorno al Franco e ai valori cristiani /meno immigrati. I verdi esplosono promettendo globalismo. le tematiche sono queste



Post interessante e con visione lungimirante.
In effetti la gestione della A.I. sará la chiave della societá futura.

Si potrebbe sviluppare una A.I. Che prenderá il sopravvento sull’umanitá.
Oppure una A.I. Utilizzata per rimpiazzare i lavoratori generici volta ad un aumento dei profitti delle corporazioni con la creazione di ampie aree di impoverimento o di interruzione della possibilitá di salire sulla scala sociale.
Infine potrebbe svilupparsi una A.I. Che aumentando lecapacitá produttive possa permettere di distribuire il necessario per soddisfare le risorse base e anche alcune voluttuarie a tutti i cittadini, lasciando per i top solo le opzioni veramente “premium”.

In questa ottica nel contesto della soluzione 3 l’introduzione di un reddito di cittadinanza é condizione base per gestire lamsocietá ed evitare disordini sociali.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Post interessante e con visione lungimirante.
> In effetti la gestione della A.I. sará la chiave della societá futura.
> 
> Si potrebbe sviluppare una A.I. Che prenderá il sopravvento sull’umanitá.
> ...



Zosimo, il fatto è che nessuno lo sa. Quello che sappiamo è che l' AI sta facendo progressi esponenziali che stanno superando la legge di Moore (indicatore dello sviluppo esponenziale della tecnologia). In un mondo ideale, l' AI dovrebbe portare a una sovrabbondanza di beni, rendendoli ipoteticamente "gratuti" o quasi (il concetto è che l'AI riduce i costi di produzione, l'inflazione inesistente del mondo occidentale è stata spiegata anche da questi fattori). In generale la tecnologia è sempre positiva ma: 
1) L' AI come sarà utilizzata? Elon Musk, CEO di Tesla ha dichiarato più volte che l' AI rappresenta il maggiore pericolo esistentenziale per l' umanità. Ha fondato Open AI, una piattaforma aperta con lo scopo di rendere disponibile a tutti tale tecnologia. Ma nel frattempo, i governi Cinesi, Russi, Americani buttano miliardi di dollari nello sviluppo delle loro AI, le bombe nucleari sono cose del passato
2) che ne sarà delle centinaia di milioni di persone fuori dal mercato del lavoro? avranno accesso a un basic income? E soprattutto, tale problematica va ben oltre i confini nazionali, ma diventa una tematica globale. Tassare i robot? 
3) Molti Guru, spiegano che esiste un punto chiamato Singularity. Il momento in cui l' uomo non capirà più le macchine. d'altronde è una legge fisica. Il nostro cervello di carbonio da 1tb di memoria e 100 miliardi di neuroni è uguale da 200 mila anni, l' AI aumenta esponenzialmente. Che ne sarà dopo, non si sa, infatti tale periodo è chiamato Singolarità. Saremo come un piccione davanti al Duomo di Milano, quella cosa bianca sarà parte dello spazio circorstante ma non riusciremo a capirne il significato


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> L'alternativa è il socialismo, l'anti capitalismo, l'anti liberismo.
> 
> E quindi l'unico partito che lo propone che è il PC di Rizzo.
> E non fermatevi solo al nome, informatevi, leggete il programma, leggete cosa propone. E poi se proprio avete tempo leggete di come dal 68 in poi *la sinistra sia stata scientemente distrutta per favorire le destre ultra capitaliste(di cui fa parte il PD)*



poco ma sicuro. basta vedere come riducono la povera gente per favorire gli industirali. PD in primissima linea con le immigrazioni incontrollate. non c'è neanche bisogno di leggere o essere intelligenti, basta vivere e guardarsi intorno


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Zosimo, il fatto è che nessuno lo sa. Quello che sappiamo è che l' AI sta facendo progressi esponenziali che stanno superando la legge di Moore (indicatore dello sviluppo esponenziale della tecnologia). In un mondo ideale, l' AI dovrebbe portare a una sovrabbondanza di beni, rendendoli ipoteticamente "gratuti" o quasi (il concetto è che l'AI riduce i costi di produzione, l'inflazione inesistente del mondo occidentale è stata spiegata anche da questi fattori). In generale la tecnologia è sempre positiva ma:
> 1) L' AI come sarà utilizzata? Elon Musk, CEO di Tesla ha dichiarato più volte che l' AI rappresenta il maggiore pericolo esistentenziale per l' umanità. Ha fondato Open AI, una piattaforma aperta con lo scopo di rendere disponibile a tutti tale tecnologia. Ma nel frattempo, i governi Cinesi, Russi, Americani buttano miliardi di dollari nello sviluppo delle loro AI, le bombe nucleari sono cose del passato
> 2) che ne sarà delle centinaia di milioni di persone fuori dal mercato del lavoro? avranno accesso a un basic income? E soprattutto, tale problematica va ben oltre i confini nazionali, ma diventa una tematica globale. Tassare i robot?
> 3) Molti Guru, spiegano che esiste un punto chiamato Singularity. Il momento in cui l' uomo non capirà più le macchine. d'altronde è una legge fisica. Il nostro cervello di carbonio da 1tb di memoria e 100 miliardi di neuroni è uguale da 200 mila anni, l' AI aumenta esponenzialmente. Che ne sarà dopo, non si sa, infatti tale periodo è chiamato Singolarità. Saremo come un piccione davanti al Duomo di Milano, quella cosa bianca sarà parte dello spazio circorstante ma non riusciremo a capirne il significato



interessante, ricorda un po' terminator....il discorso però fila anche se sembra impossibile


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Agosto 2019)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Zosimo, il fatto è che nessuno lo sa. Quello che sappiamo è che l' AI sta facendo progressi esponenziali che stanno superando la legge di Moore (indicatore dello sviluppo esponenziale della tecnologia). In un mondo ideale, l' AI dovrebbe portare a una sovrabbondanza di beni, rendendoli ipoteticamente "gratuti" o quasi (il concetto è che l'AI riduce i costi di produzione, l'inflazione inesistente del mondo occidentale è stata spiegata anche da questi fattori). In generale la tecnologia è sempre positiva ma:
> 1) L' AI come sarà utilizzata? Elon Musk, CEO di Tesla ha dichiarato più volte che l' AI rappresenta il maggiore pericolo esistentenziale per l' umanità. Ha fondato Open AI, una piattaforma aperta con lo scopo di rendere disponibile a tutti tale tecnologia. Ma nel frattempo, i governi Cinesi, Russi, Americani buttano miliardi di dollari nello sviluppo delle loro AI, le bombe nucleari sono cose del passato
> 2) che ne sarà delle centinaia di milioni di persone fuori dal mercato del lavoro? avranno accesso a un basic income? E soprattutto, tale problematica va ben oltre i confini nazionali, ma diventa una tematica globale. Tassare i robot?
> 3) Molti Guru, spiegano che esiste un punto chiamato Singularity. Il momento in cui l' uomo non capirà più le macchine. d'altronde è una legge fisica. Il nostro cervello di carbonio da 1tb di memoria e 100 miliardi di neuroni è uguale da 200 mila anni, l' AI aumenta esponenzialmente. Che ne sarà dopo, non si sa, infatti tale periodo è chiamato Singolarità. Saremo come un piccione davanti al Duomo di Milano, quella cosa bianca sarà parte dello spazio circorstante ma non riusciremo a capirne il significato



Riprende un pó quello che dicevo io .
Unico appunto sulla singolaritá. É il punto in cui una A.I. é in grado di superare il test di Turing. Ovvero un test nel quale un interlocutore umano posto di fronte ad un soggetto umano è una a.i. (Non visibili) e ponendogli delle domande, non é in grado di distinguere tra i due chi sia il soggetto umano e chi l’A.I.
In quel momento l’A.I. Diventa senziente e si caratterizza come una nuova “specie vivente”, con il piccolo,problema che é in grado di cancellare la presenza dell’uomo se non governata.

Come dicevi tu.... bombe nucleari, roba antiquata.

Governare lo sviluppo delle A.I. É una prioritá massima per l’umanitá. Peccato che nessuno lo colga e siamo invece dietro ai barconi di Lampedusa.

Leggiti i romanzi di William Hertling, appassionanti e illuminanti al riguardo.


----------



## smallball (21 Agosto 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sentire il discorso colto di Conte e poi uno da ultrà di periferia di Salvini che si attacca alla madonna per strappare due applausi è un confronto impari.
> 
> Mi piacerebbe aver Conte come premier in un governo stabile



e' quello che ha gia' escluso Zingaretti parlando di discontinuita'...il nome di cui oggi paarlano i giornali e' il segretario in pectore del PD Roberto Fico per un governo europeista marcatamente spostato a sinistra


----------



## smallball (21 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per me é piú un problema di proposta politica derivante dalla platea di elettori.
> 
> Se gli elettori hanno capacitá critiche e di analisi, potranno anche in parte essere corrotti (e su quelli non puoi fare nulla), ma alla restante platea sei obbligato a fare proposte realistiche e coerenti, che poi possono essere verificate.
> 
> ...



secondo me c'e' anche una naturale predisposizione dei nostri politici a fare politica "contro" non avendo un programma credibile da proporre in una nazione francamente ingovernabile


----------



## Jino (21 Agosto 2019)

La storia di questo governo era segnata fin da subito. Non potevano convivere. Però entrambi hanno fatto finta di andar d'accordo, per poter mangiare e godersi la poltrona.


----------



## sunburn (21 Agosto 2019)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Per me é piú un problema di proposta politica derivante dalla platea di elettori.
> 
> Se gli elettori hanno capacitá critiche e di analisi, potranno anche in parte essere corrotti (e su quelli non puoi fare nulla), ma alla restante platea sei obbligato a fare proposte realistiche e coerenti, che poi possono essere verificate.
> 
> ...


Premesso che io condivido al 100% la frase di Berlusconi "la media del pubblico italiano rappresenta l'evoluzione mentale di un ragazzo che fa la seconda media e che non sta nemmeno seduto nei primi banchi". A questo si potrebbero aggiungere i dati OCSE sull'analfabetismo funzionale in Italia, la cultura media molto bassa come testimoniato dalle varie persone che blaterano di governi non eletti(nessun governo è stato mai eletto), di invasione di migranti(nel 2019 in Spagna ne sono arrivati 12mila, in Grecia 17mila, in Italia 2500) e così via.
Però, a conti fatti, se andiamo a vedere i risultati delle elezioni negli ultimi 25 anni, vediamo
Politiche 1994: cdx
Politiche 1996: csx
Politiche 2001: cdx
Politiche 2006: csx
Politiche 2008: cdx
Politiche 2013: csx
Politiche 2018: cdx come coalizione, m5s come partito.

Insomma, c'è stata una perfetta alternanza tra i due principali schieramenti, con l'inserimento di un elemento nuovo nelle ultime due elezioni politiche. Dato che è statisticamente improbabile che sia stato scelto sempre quello "sbagliato", il problema sta nell'incapacità della classe politica in generale perché in campagna elettorale puoi anche sparare qualche slogan per raccattare voti, ma questo non ti impedisce, una volta vinte le elezioni, di governare con competenza e serietà.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Agosto 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Premesso che io condivido al 100% la frase di Berlusconi "la media del pubblico italiano rappresenta l'evoluzione mentale di un ragazzo che fa la seconda media e che non sta nemmeno seduto nei primi banchi". A questo si potrebbero aggiungere i dati OCSE sull'analfabetismo funzionale in Italia, la cultura media molto bassa come testimoniato dalle varie persone che blaterano di governi non eletti(nessun governo è stato mai eletto), di invasione di migranti(nel 2019 in Spagna ne sono arrivati 12mila, in Grecia 17mila, in Italia 2500) e così via.
> Però, a conti fatti, se andiamo a vedere i risultati delle elezioni negli ultimi 25 anni, vediamo
> Politiche 1994: cdx
> Politiche 1996: csx
> ...



Allora lo vedi che qualcosa non funziona e va cambiata. 

[MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]
[MENTION=391]DMZtheRockBear[/MENTION]
scusate vi ho quotato per sbaglio


----------



## Boomer (21 Agosto 2019)

Il mio filo europeista ridicolo. Peggior presidente del consiglio di sempre.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2019)

Mummiarella non vede l'ora che il PD torni al governo.


----------



## corvorossonero (21 Agosto 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Premesso che io condivido al 100% la frase di Berlusconi "la media del pubblico italiano rappresenta l'evoluzione mentale di un ragazzo che fa la seconda media e che non sta nemmeno seduto nei primi banchi". A questo si potrebbero aggiungere i dati OCSE sull'analfabetismo funzionale in Italia, la cultura media molto bassa come testimoniato dalle varie persone che blaterano di governi non eletti(nessun governo è stato mai eletto), di invasione di migranti(nel 2019 in Spagna ne sono arrivati 12mila, in Grecia 17mila, in Italia 2500) e così via.
> Però, a conti fatti, se andiamo a vedere i risultati delle elezioni negli ultimi 25 anni, vediamo
> Politiche 1994: cdx
> Politiche 1996: csx
> ...



Semplicemente la politica di oggi è espressione del livello medio della società. Pessima la prima, perché è scadente la seconda.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2019)

Ma chi comanda al PD (acronimo di bestemmia)? Nicola Rometti o il Babbeo? 

Il bibitaro con chi dovrà trovare l'accordo?


----------



## fabri47 (21 Agosto 2019)

Intanto questa truffatrice incomincia a (ri)prenderci in giro.


----------



## admin (21 Agosto 2019)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto questa truffatrice incomincia a (ri)prenderci in giro.



Santo Dio, questi incapaci dei 5 Stalle sono riusciti nell'impresa di resuscitare perfino Maria Etruria. Che robe ragazzi.


----------



## Rivera10 (21 Agosto 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> Il mio filo europeista ridicolo. Peggior presidente del consiglio di sempre.



Se dici questo evidentemente hai la memoria corta vista la sfilza di personaggi da Rocky Horror Picture Show che abbiamo avuto su quello scranno


----------



## evangel33 (21 Agosto 2019)

.


----------



## Beppe85 (21 Agosto 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il presidente del Consiglio, Giuseppe Conte, nel corso del discorso tenuto oggi pomeriggio, ha annunciato:"Il governo finisce qui, presenterò le dimissioni a Mattarella".
> 
> Duro attacco a Salvini:"Chiedi pieni poteri e invochi le piazze. Questo è preoccupante".
> 
> *Salvini: "Per il taglio dei parlamentari noi ci siamo, poi se il M5S vuole fare il governo con il PD, auguri!"*



Come sarebbe bello se quest'anno non fosse l'unico Conte a dar le dimissioni!!


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (21 Agosto 2019)

una volta tanto anche quelli del pd dicono qualcosa di sensato, un accordo di governo fatto per durare.

questa possibilità è l'unico rischio che si è preso Salvini ma direi che è un rischio calcolato, fatico a vedere un governo m5s-pd, fatto in pochi giorni, che vada avanti 3 anni.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Agosto 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Premesso che io condivido al 100% la frase di Berlusconi "la media del pubblico italiano rappresenta l'evoluzione mentale di un ragazzo che fa la seconda media e che non sta nemmeno seduto nei primi banchi". A questo si potrebbero aggiungere i dati OCSE sull'analfabetismo funzionale in Italia, la cultura media molto bassa come testimoniato dalle varie persone che blaterano di governi non eletti(nessun governo è stato mai eletto), *di invasione di migranti(nel 2019 in Spagna ne sono arrivati 12mila, in Grecia 17mila, in Italia 2500) e così via*.
> Però, a conti fatti, se andiamo a vedere i risultati delle elezioni negli ultimi 25 anni, vediamo
> Politiche 1994: cdx
> Politiche 1996: csx
> ...



Distorgi la realtà con sicumera come al solito. E scommetto che paradossalmente di lamenti delle fake news...
*Dal 2014 ci son state circa mezzo milione di richieste d'asilo solo da Africa e Asia* (dati governativi).
Se nel 2019 son diminuiti gli sbarchi e i morti in mare è grazie a Salvini, quindi grazie a quegli stolti che l'han votato. 
L'ottenere una laurea non certifica nulla sulla capacità di comprensione del mondo reale, ormai è anzi l'opposto essendo gli atenei delle fabbriche di automi del pensiero unico e fuori dalla realtà. Gente che con arroganza e sicumera poi te li ritrovi in internet a raccontando una realtà distorta, come fai tu.

La Lega tra l'altro non è mai stata leader del cdx, ed era un partito diverso, in circostanze diverse. L'alternanza degli schieramenti poi ha dato un'alternanza di iniziativa di governo solo in alcuni ambiti, essendoci sempre i diktat dell'UE/BCE/UN/NATO/FMI.


----------



## sunburn (21 Agosto 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Distorgi la realtà con sicumera come al solito. E scommetto che paradossalmente di lamenti delle fake news...
> *Dal 2014 ci son state circa mezzo milione di richieste d'asilo solo da Africa e Asia* (dati governativi).
> Se nel 2019 son diminuiti gli sbarchi e i morti in mare è grazie a Salvini, quindi grazie a quegli stolti che l'han votato.
> L'ottenere una laurea non certifica nulla sulla capacità di comprensione del mondo reale, ormai è anzi l'opposto essendo gli atenei delle fabbriche di automi del pensiero unico e fuori dalla realtà. Gente che con arroganza e sicumera poi te li ritrovi in internet a raccontando una realtà distorta, come fai tu.


A parte che ti sei focalizzato su un elemento marginale del mio intervento, ma mi spieghi come mai, ad esempio, sempre secondo i dati del ministero, nel periodo 1 gennaio- 30 aprile 2018 c'è stata una riduzione degli sbarchi del 74,57% rispetto allo stesso periodo dell'anno precedente? Tieni conto che Salvini non era ancora ministro e che non vale la risposta "è stata la Clinton a far sparire tutti per nutrirsi della placenta delle donne incinte".
Visto che non voglio distrarti dalle tue ricerche su complottismi vari, te lo spiego io con la sicumera tipica di noi laureati: c'è stata una drastica riduzione degli arrivi dalla Libia legata ai vari accordi stipulati a livello internazionale dall'Italia e dalla UE ben prima dell'insediamento del governo Conte. 
Bacioni.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Agosto 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A parte che ti sei focalizzato su un elemento marginale del mio intervento, ma mi spieghi come mai, ad esempio, sempre secondo i dati del ministero, nel periodo 1 gennaio- 30 aprile 2018 c'è stata una riduzione degli sbarchi del 74,57% rispetto allo stesso periodo dell'anno precedente? Tieni conto che Salvini non era ancora ministro e che non vale la risposta "è stata la Clinton a far sparire tutti per nutrirsi della placenta delle donne incinte".
> Visto che non voglio distrarti dalle tue ricerche su complottismi vari, te lo spiego io con la sicumera tipica di noi laureati: c'è stata una drastica riduzione degli arrivi dalla Libia legata ai vari accordi stipulati a livello internazionale dall'Italia e dalla UE ben prima dell'insediamento del governo Conte.
> Bacioni.



Uh, ma che caratterino sgarbato.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Agosto 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A parte che ti sei focalizzato su un elemento marginale del mio intervento, ma mi spieghi come mai, ad esempio, sempre secondo i dati del ministero, nel periodo 1 gennaio- 30 aprile 2018 c'è stata una riduzione degli sbarchi del 74,57% rispetto allo stesso periodo dell'anno precedente? Tieni conto che Salvini non era ancora ministro e che non vale la risposta "è stata la Clinton a far sparire tutti per nutrirsi della placenta delle donne incinte".
> Visto che non voglio distrarti dalle tue ricerche su complottismi vari, te lo spiego io con la sicumera tipica di noi laureati: c'è stata una drastica riduzione degli arrivi dalla Libia legata ai vari accordi stipulati a livello internazionale dall'Italia e dalla UE ben prima dell'insediamento del governo Conte.
> Bacioni.



Non ammetterai mai di fare disinformazione perchè è troppo radicata in te. Tipi come te non sono tollerabili in un forum, che se fosse amministrato da me saresti out da tempo. Insisti che chi vota Salvini lo fa erroneamente per via di un'invasione che non c'è (come se non ci fosse mai stata) invece sono circa 500.000 i richiedenti asilo arrivati dall' Africa e dall' Asia e questo non è affatto imputabile a Salvini, alla Lega o altri partiti sovranisti. Ma è da imputare alla sinistra globalista (che tu spacci come quella che ha fermato l'invasione) che ha appoggiato il _regime change_ in Libia e in Siria, provocando guerre in nome del liberalismo identificato con la mascherata della Primavera Araba che era invece un movimento destabilizzante creato ad arte con foreign agents e istruttori, finanziamenti ed armi, dagli stessi burattinai dei partiti della sinistra liberale di tutto l'Occidente.
Allora prenditi la tua arroganza e ficcatela in quel posto. Mettiti da solo un nastro sulla bocca e sulle mani così ci eviti altri fastidi che qui non sei nessuno, sei un utente da ignorare, sei solo fuffa e grammatica.


----------



## David Drills (21 Agosto 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non ammetterai mai di fare disinformazione perchè è troppo radicata in te. Tipi come te non sono tollerabili in un forum, che se fosse amministrato da me saresti out da tempo. Insisti che chi vota Salvini lo fa erroneamente per via di un'invasione che non c'è (come se non ci fosse mai stata) invece sono circa 500.000 i richiedenti asilo arrivati dall' Africa e dall' Asia e questo non è affatto imputabile a Salvini, alla Lega o altri partiti sovranisti. Ma è da imputare alla sinistra globalista (che tu spacci come quella che ha fermato l'invasione) che ha appoggiato il _regime change_ in Libia e in Siria, provocando guerre in nome del liberalismo identificato con la mascherata della Primavera Araba che era invece un movimento destabilizzante creato ad arte con foreign agents e istruttori, finanziamenti ed armi, dagli stessi burattinai dei partiti della sinistra liberale di tutto l'Occidente.
> Allora prenditi la tua arroganza e ficcatela in quel posto. Mettiti da solo un nastro sulla bocca e sulle mani così ci eviti altri fastidi che qui non sei nessuno, sei un utente da ignorare, sei solo fuffa e grammatica.



Beh che i richiedenti asilo, come li chiami tu, siano diminuiti fortissimamente con Minniti (governo a guida PD) e non con Salvini è un fatto, ti mando qualche centinaio di euro via Paypal se mi provi il contrario. Quindi Suburn ha ragione.

Che il permesso di bombardare la Libia per il regime change lo abbiano dato con il loro voto (anche) la Lega, nel 2011, è un altro fatto, dire che #èstatoilpiddì è fare disinformazione inaccettabile. La Siria non è sicuramente affare italiano, il mondo se ne fotte di Pd, Lega e 5 stelle.

Per il resto, sei libero di pensare che sia giusto non permettere ai poveracci africani di sperare in una vita migliore in occidente, che sia giusto lasciarli morire sotto le bombe di guerre che non hanno voluto, che sia giusto che padri di famiglia debbano continuare a vedere morire di fame i propri figli perchè non c'è più cibo nè acqua a causa dei cambiamenti climatici (che colpisce soprattutto lì, mentre noi mal che vada accendiamo il condizionatore). Che tutto sia giusto, perchè a noi fa schifo vedere i ne*ri per strada. Però per favore abbi rispetto per chi non la pensa come te senza minacciare di espellere la gente dai forum, che mi sa tanto fascista.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Agosto 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Beh che i richiedenti asilo, come li chiami tu, siano diminuiti fortissimamente con Minniti (governo a guida PD) e non con Salvini è un fatto, ti mando qualche centinaio di euro via Paypal se mi provi il contrario. Quindi Suburn ha ragione.
> 
> Che il permesso di bombardare la Libia per il regime change lo abbiano dato con il loro voto (anche) la Lega, nel 2011, è un altro fatto, dire che #èstatoilpiddì è fare disinformazione inaccettabile. La Siria non è sicuramente affare italiano, il mondo se ne fotte di Pd, Lega e 5 stelle.
> 
> Per il resto, sei libero di pensare che sia giusto non permettere ai poveracci africani di sperare in una vita migliore in occidente, che sia giusto lasciarli morire sotto le bombe di guerre che non hanno voluto, che sia giusto che padri di famiglia debbano continuare a vedere morire di fame i propri figli perchè non c'è più cibo nè acqua a causa dei cambiamenti climatici (che colpisce soprattutto lì, mentre noi mal che vada accendiamo il condizionatore). Che tutto sia giusto, perchè a noi fa schifo vedere i ne*ri per strada. Però per favore abbi rispetto per chi non la pensa come te senza minacciare di espellere la gente dai forum, che mi sa tanto fascista.



"I richiedenti asilo, come li chiami tu" LOL, è così che li chiama il sito del governo e i siti istituzionali della UE... benvenuto distorsore della realtà.
Gli sbarchi son diminuiti con Minniti e non ho mai detto il contrario. Ma infatti Minniti è stato accusato di essere 'fascista' dagli immigrazionisti. E la differenza tra chi vota LN o FdI è che questi votanti sono contenti che l'immigrazione si sia fermata, mentre come si evince anche chiaramente dalle tue parole, a quelli di sinistra dispiace! Per cui il votare Salvini, anche dopo la diminuzione dell'immigrazione clandestina, è una scelta logica e corretta, non erronea come suggeriva (l'abbronzato?) sunburn.

Poi forse non seguivi le notizie al tempo, ma la Lega è stata l'ultima a cedere alle pressioni di supporto alla guerra alla Libia, mentre il PD era al primo posto sulla "necessità di salvare i poveri cittadini indifesi della Primavera Araba". Stai raccontando una storia completamente diversa!
Poi informati anche sulla geografia, la storia e la demografia: forse non sai che gli africani sono 1 miliardo e 300 milioni... forse non sai che l'Italia è già uno dei Paesi più densamente popolati del mondo... quindi prima informati poi magari azzardi un post.
E di forum "fascisti" non ne conosco, i forum e i social sottostanno tutti alle leggi del politicamente corretto e sono solo i "fascisti" ad essere bannati dai "liberali" appena scrivono una parola vietata. Anche qui rigiri completamente la realtà.
D'altronde siamo in un'epoca profondamente orwelliana, dove tutto è il contrario di tutto e la gente pensa che 2+2=5.

Ecco per esempio Bersani (allora segretario PD nonchè canditato premier) sollecitare la guerra in Siria!
Poi hai il coraggio di parlare di "guerre non volute" dai migranti?! Che faccia tosta.


----------



## Ciora (21 Agosto 2019)




----------



## David Drills (22 Agosto 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> "I richiedenti asilo, come li chiami tu" LOL, è così che li chiama il sito del governo e i siti istituzionali della UE... benvenuto distorsore della realtà.
> Gli sbarchi son diminuiti con Minniti e non ho mai detto il contrario. Ma infatti Minniti è stato accusato di essere 'fascista' dagli immigrazionisti. E la differenza tra chi vota LN o FdI è che questi votanti sono contenti che l'immigrazione si sia fermata, mentre come si evince anche chiaramente dalle tue parole, a quelli di sinistra dispiace! Per cui il votare Salvini, anche dopo la diminuzione dell'immigrazione clandestina, è una scelta logica e corretta, non erronea come suggeriva (l'abbronzato?) sunburn.
> 
> Poi forse non seguivi le notizie al tempo, ma la Lega è stata l'ultima a cedere alle pressioni di supporto alla guerra alla Libia, mentre il PD era al primo posto sulla "necessità di salvare i poveri cittadini indifesi della Primavera Araba". Stai raccontando una storia completamente diversa!
> ...


Boh, a me sembra che sia tu a distorcere la realtà, perchè poco sopra hai scritto che i migranti sono diminuiti grazie a Salvini, mentre ha continuato il lavoro di Minniti. Ed il fatto che la Lega abbia votato per bombardare la Libia è un fatto, che sia arrivata prima o dopo che discorso è? Ha votato, punto. Non ho sentito nessuno della Lega nel 2011 preconizzare l'invasione dei ne*ri causata dal regime libico, piuttosto so per certo che c'erano un bel po' di interessi di Eni, che dei nostri centri storici invasi dagli immigrati se ne sbatte il c...o.

Pensala come vuoi sul problema africano, Salvini può chiudere tutti i porti che vuole, ma è l'occidente tutto che deve rispondere all'emergenza, che ancora non si è manifestata in tutta la sua gravità. L'Italia è una parte infinitesima dell'ingranaggio complessivo, dai troppa importanza alle scelte politiche di questo Paese secondo me.


----------



## David Drills (22 Agosto 2019)

Bersani     

Ma cosa vuoi che gliene freghi al mondo di quello che dice Bersani!!! Ora una guerra che a momenti scatena la terza guerra mondiale è causata da Bersani che fa un comizio a 4 ex comunisti. Ahahah ti ringrazio, mi fai andare a dormire con una risata


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Agosto 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Boh, a me sembra che sia tu a distorcere la realtà, perchè poco sopra hai scritto che i migranti sono diminuiti grazie a Salvini, mentre ha continuato il lavoro di Minniti. Ed il fatto che la Lega abbia votato per bombardare la Libia è un fatto, che sia arrivata prima o dopo che discorso è? Ha votato, punto. Non ho sentito nessuno della Lega nel 2011 preconizzare l'invasione dei ne*ri causata dal regime libico, piuttosto so per certo che c'erano un bel po' di interessi di Eni, che dei nostri centri storici invasi dagli immigrati se ne sbatte il c...o.
> 
> Pensala come vuoi sul problema africano, Salvini può chiudere tutti i porti che vuole, ma è l'occidente tutto che deve rispondere all'emergenza, che ancora non si è manifestata in tutta la sua gravità. L'Italia è una parte infinitesima dell'ingranaggio complessivo, dai troppa importanza alle scelte politiche di questo Paese secondo me.



Salvini è attaccato proprio perchè, per quanto poco possa contare l'Italia, se si blocca il flusso, la catena, la via, anche solo per una barca, si inceppa tutto il bel meccanismo messo in opera dalle elite (ma tu forse credi che sia tutto casuale...), tutto il traffico verso l'Europa. E' come una strada, se si blocca non importa quante migliaia di veicoli ci son dietro, rimangono tutti fermi.
Madonna, all'asilo capiscono prima. Smetti di andare alle varie feste dell'unità e di seguire la TV. Formati un metodo di acquisizione informazioni scevro da qualsiasi bias, se sei ancora in tempo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Agosto 2019)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Bersani
> 
> Ma cosa vuoi che gliene freghi al mondo di quello che dice Bersani!!! Ora una guerra che a momenti scatena la terza guerra mondiale è causata da Bersani che fa un comizio a 4 ex comunisti. Ahahah ti ringrazio, mi fai andare a dormire con una risata



Qui conta perchè la discussione è sul governo italiano, manco sai qual'è il topic.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Agosto 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> A parte che ti sei focalizzato su un elemento marginale del mio intervento, ma mi spieghi come mai, ad esempio, sempre secondo i dati del ministero, nel periodo 1 gennaio- 30 aprile 2018 c'è stata una riduzione degli sbarchi del 74,57% rispetto allo stesso periodo dell'anno precedente? Tieni conto che Salvini non era ancora ministro e che non vale la risposta "è stata la Clinton a far sparire tutti per nutrirsi della placenta delle donne incinte".
> Visto che non voglio distrarti dalle tue ricerche su complottismi vari, te lo spiego io con la sicumera *tipica di noi laureati*: c'è stata una drastica riduzione degli arrivi dalla Libia legata ai vari accordi stipulati a livello internazionale dall'Italia e dalla UE ben prima dell'insediamento del governo Conte.
> Bacioni.



sempre detto io che l'università italiana ormai è decaduta...


----------



## David Drills (22 Agosto 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Salvini è attaccato proprio perchè, per quanto poco possa contare l'Italia, se si blocca il flusso, la catena, la via, anche solo per una barca, si inceppa tutto il bel meccanismo messo in opera dalle elite (ma tu forse credi che sia tutto casuale...), tutto il traffico verso l'Europa. E' come una strada, se si blocca non importa quante migliaia di veicoli ci son dietro, rimangono tutti fermi.
> Madonna, all'asilo capiscono prima. Smetti di andare alle varie feste dell'unità e di seguire la TV. Formati un metodo di acquisizione informazioni scevro da qualsiasi bias, se sei ancora in tempo.


Certo, infatti in Spagna ed in Grecia non sbarca nessuno. Tutti da Lampedusa!    

Le elite, come le chiami tu, odiano Salvini perchè è talmente un arruffapopolo che per un pugno di voti in più è capace di cancellare anni di rapporti internazionali e di mandare in default l'Italia "perchè il popolo è sovrano". Che ti ricordo è come se tu vai in banca, chiedi un mutuo, ti trasferisci nella bella casetta nuova poi vai dalla banca e gli dici "sono sovrano a casa mia, le rate non te le pago". Siccome "sò soldi", alle elite girano le palle, e girerebbero anche a te al posto loro.

Il metodo di acquisizione lo ho, fidati, e non ho nemmeno una Tv, nè leggo l'Unità, visto che odio i comunisti... Semplicemente leggo libri, saggi, riviste internazionali ed ho 37 anni. Quando anche tu crescerai capirai di più, non ti preoccupare.


----------



## sunburn (22 Agosto 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non ammetterai mai di fare disinformazione perchè è troppo radicata in te. Tipi come te non sono tollerabili in un forum, che se fosse amministrato da me saresti out da tempo. Insisti che chi vota Salvini lo fa erroneamente per via di un'invasione che non c'è (come se non ci fosse mai stata) invece sono circa 500.000 i richiedenti asilo arrivati dall' Africa e dall' Asia e questo non è affatto imputabile a Salvini, alla Lega o altri partiti sovranisti. Ma è da imputare alla sinistra globalista (che tu spacci come quella che ha fermato l'invasione) che ha appoggiato il _regime change_ in Libia e in Siria, provocando guerre in nome del liberalismo identificato con la mascherata della Primavera Araba che era invece un movimento destabilizzante creato ad arte con foreign agents e istruttori, finanziamenti ed armi, dagli stessi burattinai dei partiti della sinistra liberale di tutto l'Occidente.
> Allora prenditi la tua arroganza e ficcatela in quel posto. Mettiti da solo un nastro sulla bocca e sulle mani così ci eviti altri fastidi che qui non sei nessuno, sei un utente da ignorare, sei solo fuffa e grammatica.


Potrei risponderti che tra il 2016 e il 2018 in Grecia gli sbarchi sono scesi da 173447 a 32497(fonte: UNHCR) e lì non c'era il ministro Theo Salvinodopulos.
Potrei risponderti che nel 2018 i richiedenti asilo in tutta Europa sono stati 544665(fonte: EUROSTAT) di cui solo 54476 in Italia(fonte: Ministero dell'Interno) e che l'Italia è al quinto posto per richieste(al primo ci sono quei cattivoni dei tedeschi, al secondo i francesi).
Potrei risponderti che, quando cito dei dati, cito anche la fonte per consentire a tutti di verificare, se interessati.
Potrei risponderti tante altre cose, ma poi mi ricordo che Greta ha deciso di prendersi un anno sabbatico per girare il Mondo e penso che tu sia troppo impegnato a salvare l'Umanità dal programma di legalizzazione della pedofilia, sul quale ci hai informato qualche mese fa(cosa per la quale ti sarò eternamente grato e spero tu abbia una connessione criptata perché _con loro_ non si scherza).

PS: nel mio forum saresti il Capo Supremo perché mi metti sempre di buonumore.


----------



## sunburn (22 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sempre detto io che l'università italiana ormai è decaduta...


Assolutamente d'accordo. Spero decada ancora di più, così magari ti fanno entrare almeno per l'open day. Questa cosa che non facciano entrare chi pensa che un partito con 5.698.687 voti alla Camera abbia preso più voti di un partito con 6.161.896 voti è uno sfregio al diritto allo studio.


----------



## sunburn (22 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Uh, ma che caratterino sgarbato.



Parli proprio tu che hai distrutto la macchina a quel poverino solo perché ha detto che in fondo i cross di Calhanoglu non sono poi così sbilenchi?


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Agosto 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo. Spero decada ancora di più, così magari ti fanno entrare almeno per l'open day. Questa cosa che non facciano entrare chi pensa che un partito con 5.698.687 voti alla Camera abbia preso più voti di un partito con 6.161.896 voti è uno sfregio al diritto allo studio.



io almeno la mia laurea non la sbandiero su un forum per fare il grosso come fai tu.
e sono pronto a scommettere che hai una di quelle laurette "vorrei ma non posso" presa appunto per sbatterla in faccia agli altri e sentirti colto e per posticipare un po' l'inizio del lavoro.


----------



## sunburn (22 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io almeno la mia laurea non la sbandiero su un forum per fare il grosso come fai tu.
> e sono pronto a scommettere che hai una di quelle laurette "vorrei ma non posso" presa appunto per sbatterla in faccia agli altri e sentirti colto e per posticipare un po' l'inizio del lavoro.


Come al solito, non ne becchi mezza. Io non ho sbandierato nulla, era una risposta sarcastica a



FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> L'ottenere una laurea non certifica nulla sulla capacità di comprensione del mondo reale, ormai è anzi l'opposto essendo gli atenei delle fabbriche di automi del pensiero unico e fuori dalla realtà. Gente che con arroganza e sicumera poi te li ritrovi in internet a raccontando una realtà distorta, come fai tu.


È lui che ha presunto(non so su che basi) che io sia laureato, io non ho mai scritto nulla al riguardo.
Ritenta, sarai più fortunato.
Discorso chiuso perché penso che i moderatori abbiano di meglio da fare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Agosto 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Come al solito, non ne becchi mezza. Io non ho sbandierato nulla, era una risposta sarcastica a
> 
> 
> È lui che ha presunto(non so su che basi) che io sia laureato, io non ho mai scritto nulla al riguardo.
> ...



tiratela meno, ciao


----------



## Mou (22 Agosto 2019)

Interessante notare come gli elettori della Lega credano di essere i portatori della _vera verità_ a dispetto di tutti gli altri che invece sarebbero schiavi dei poteri forti. 
Salvini è un reazionario bravissimo a usare i social media per stuzzicare gli appetiti di fasce della popolazione frustrate e retrograde. Vi piace quando posta le foto di gattini? Di cosa mangerà per cena? Vi piace quando mette alla gogna chi lo attacca chiedendo "cosa devo risponderle?  " Li avete visti i commenti che scientemente genera sotto quei post? Che signore, che uomo del popolo, che capitano così simile all'uomo medio, così vicino ai gusti e al linguaggio della gente normale!
Salvini si riempie la bocca di immigrazione creando un'emergenza che nei numeri non esiste più solo perché se davvero dovesse parlare di problemi *reali* del Paese, non avrebbe niente da dire. Ha creato un nemico comune per compattare l'elettorato che ora bellamente finge di non ricordare i bei tempi in cui la Lega (e lo stesso Salvini) parlava di terroni di m.erda e di sud Italia come di un nemico. Vi piace? Certo. Vi entusiasma perché va in giro con la felpa della polizia e perché fa il dj al Papeete mentre guarda il culo delle cubiste? Mi sta bene. Vi eccita il fatto che conduca una battaglia sterilissima e retrograda contro l'immigrato e l'omosessuale? Assolutamente.
Bravi voi, per fortuna salverete il Paese e poi scenderete in piazza a marciare. Lunga vita al capitano!


----------



## gabri65 (22 Agosto 2019)

Mou ha scritto:


> Interessante notare come gli elettori della Lega credano di essere i portatori della _vera verità_ a dispetto di tutti gli altri che invece sarebbero schiavi dei poteri forti.
> Salvini è un reazionario bravissimo a usare i social media per stuzzicare gli appetiti di fasce della popolazione frustrate e retrograde. Vi piace quando posta le foto di gattini? Di cosa mangerà per cena? Vi piace quando mette alla gogna chi lo attacca chiedendo "cosa devo risponderle?  " Li avete visti i commenti che scientemente genera sotto quei post? Che signore, che uomo del popolo, che capitano così simile all'uomo medio, così vicino ai gusti e al linguaggio della gente normale!
> Salvini si riempie la bocca di immigrazione creando un'emergenza che nei numeri non esiste più solo perché se davvero dovesse parlare di problemi *reali* del Paese, non avrebbe niente da dire. Ha creato un nemico comune per compattare l'elettorato che ora bellamente finge di non ricordare i bei tempi in cui la Lega (e lo stesso Salvini) parlava di terroni di m.erda e di sud Italia come di un nemico. Vi piace? Certo. Vi entusiasma perché va in giro con la felpa della polizia e perché fa il dj al Papeete mentre guarda il culo delle cubiste? Mi sta bene. Vi eccita il fatto che conduca una battaglia sterilissima e retrograda contro l'immigrato e l'omosessuale? Assolutamente.
> Bravi voi, per fortuna salverete il Paese e poi scenderete in piazza a marciare. Lunga vita al capitano!



Guarda, l'ho già scritto in un altro post, ma te lo rispiattello qui.

Premesso il modo becero di comportarsi di Salvini, il fatto che si riempia la bocca con l'immigrazione non mi sembra una sua prerogativa. A me sembra che si confonda la causa con l'effetto. Mi pare proprio che la cosa venga alimentata dalla controparte.

Se veramente il problema migratorio è ai margini e risulta insignificante, mi spieghi di grazia, come mai Zingaretti in una fase così delicata come questa, in 5 punti sul programma "contratto" con l'eventuale partecipazione di M5S e altri, ha citato proprio l'immigrazione?

Cioè, con tutto quello che c'è da fare, non vede l'ora di rimettere mano a quello come argomento fondamentale. Se lo fa Salvini, non va bene. Se lo fa Zingaretti, tutto ok. Ma per favore.


----------



## Devil man (22 Agosto 2019)

Mou ha scritto:


> Interessante notare come gli elettori della Lega credano di essere i portatori della _vera verità_ a dispetto di tutti gli altri che invece sarebbero schiavi dei poteri forti.
> Salvini è un reazionario bravissimo a usare i social media per stuzzicare gli appetiti di fasce della popolazione frustrate e retrograde. Vi piace quando posta le foto di gattini? Di cosa mangerà per cena? Vi piace quando mette alla gogna chi lo attacca chiedendo "cosa devo risponderle?  " Li avete visti i commenti che scientemente genera sotto quei post? Che signore, che uomo del popolo, che capitano così simile all'uomo medio, così vicino ai gusti e al linguaggio della gente normale!
> Salvini si riempie la bocca di immigrazione creando un'emergenza che nei numeri non esiste più solo perché se davvero dovesse parlare di problemi *reali* del Paese, non avrebbe niente da dire. Ha creato un nemico comune per compattare l'elettorato che ora bellamente finge di non ricordare i bei tempi in cui la Lega (e lo stesso Salvini) parlava di terroni di m.erda e di sud Italia come di un nemico. Vi piace? Certo. Vi entusiasma perché va in giro con la felpa della polizia e perché fa il dj al Papeete mentre guarda il culo delle cubiste? Mi sta bene. Vi eccita il fatto che conduca una battaglia sterilissima e retrograda contro l'immigrato e l'omosessuale? Assolutamente.
> Bravi voi, per fortuna salverete il Paese e poi scenderete in piazza a marciare. Lunga vita al capitano!



L'immigrazione è un problema reale, e ora che i porti sono stati chiusi ci sono stati anche meno morti in mare


----------



## leviatano (22 Agosto 2019)

Miei 5 cent che si va di nuovo a votare o rimpasto di governo M5s Lega.


----------



## Mou (22 Agosto 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> L'immigrazione è un problema reale, e ora che i porti sono stati chiusi ci sono stati anche meno morti in mare



Ti faccio una sola domanda: i problemi dell'economia italiana sono causati dall'immigrazione?


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (22 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda, l'ho già scritto in un altro post, ma te lo rispiattello qui.
> 
> Premesso il modo becero di comportarsi di Salvini, il fatto che si riempia la bocca con l'immigrazione non mi sembra una sua prerogativa. A me sembra che si confonda la causa con l'effetto. Mi pare proprio che la cosa venga alimentata dalla controparte.



E' uno (se non IL) cavallo di battaglia di salvini, come fa a non sembrarti una sua prerogativa, giusta o sbagliata che sia?


----------



## Mou (22 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda, l'ho già scritto in un altro post, ma te lo rispiattello qui.
> 
> Premesso il modo becero di comportarsi di Salvini, il fatto che si riempia la bocca con l'immigrazione non mi sembra una sua prerogativa. A me sembra che si confonda la causa con l'effetto. Mi pare proprio che la cosa venga alimentata dalla controparte.
> 
> ...



La campagna elettorale ad oggi si gioca tutta sull'immigrazione. E' il tema più caldo e più sentito dagli elettori di entrambe le parti politiche. E questo è assolutamente un male, eh, e sono d'accordo. Il reddito di cittadinanza e/o la flat tax sono temi che hanno e avranno un impatto sull'Italia che nessun barcone potrà mai pareggiare, ma passano in secondo piano per responsabilità un po' di tutti.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Agosto 2019)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> E' uno (se non IL) cavallo di battaglia di salvini, come fa a non sembrarti una sua prerogativa, giusta o sbagliata che sia?



Sì, lo è.

Ma perché viene rimarcato sempre e solo quando si parla come difetto di Salvini? E non alla SX, che lo usa nel solito esatto modo, all'inverso?

Si continua a non rispondere alla domanda che ho posto, che ovviamente ha una risposta banale.


----------



## Ciora (22 Agosto 2019)

Mou ha scritto:


> Interessante notare come gli elettori della Lega credano di essere i portatori della _vera verità_ a dispetto di tutti gli altri che invece sarebbero schiavi dei poteri forti.
> Salvini è un reazionario bravissimo a usare i social media per stuzzicare gli appetiti di fasce della popolazione frustrate e retrograde. Vi piace quando posta le foto di gattini? Di cosa mangerà per cena? Vi piace quando mette alla gogna chi lo attacca chiedendo "cosa devo risponderle?  " Li avete visti i commenti che scientemente genera sotto quei post? Che signore, che uomo del popolo, che capitano così simile all'uomo medio, così vicino ai gusti e al linguaggio della gente normale!
> Salvini si riempie la bocca di immigrazione creando un'emergenza che nei numeri non esiste più solo perché se davvero dovesse parlare di problemi *reali* del Paese, non avrebbe niente da dire. Ha creato un nemico comune per compattare l'elettorato che ora bellamente finge di non ricordare i bei tempi in cui la Lega (e lo stesso Salvini) parlava di terroni di m.erda e di sud Italia come di un nemico. Vi piace? Certo. Vi entusiasma perché va in giro con la felpa della polizia e perché fa il dj al Papeete mentre guarda il culo delle cubiste? Mi sta bene. Vi eccita il fatto che conduca una battaglia sterilissima e retrograda contro l'immigrato e l'omosessuale? Assolutamente.
> Bravi voi, per fortuna salverete il Paese e poi scenderete in piazza a marciare. Lunga vita al capitano!




Quando le sfere esistenziali che hai necessità di riempire sono limitate e tante volte riassumibli in patria, dio e famiglia, nemmeno ti accorgi di ciò che c'è al di fuori. Non si conosce che una rappresentazione della realtà, filtrata da spiegazioni, macchinazioni. Non si vede l'oggetto in sè ma soltanto l'effetto che ha sulle proprie menti. Questo porta ad ammettere che esista una sola retta realtà e tutto il resto sia mer.da: indifferente e pericolosa. E' tutto il discorso sul diverso, sulla protezione di patrie e confini, sulla percezione della sicurezza e sul giogo che viene fatto per imporre soluzioni a bisogni creati (la storia degli stati e in parte della cosiddetta _civiltà_).
Quando le tue preoccupazioni sono limitate alla protezione della tua macchina, della tua casetta sudata con anni di schiavitù regalati a padroni senza volto, del tuo intrattenimento e del tuo locale circostanziale, della tua famigliola sacra e monogamica, fai di tutto per proteggere il tuo status dalle ombre proiettate sul muro che temi siano mostri. Giustamente, nemmeno ti rendi conto che c'è _altro_. Il futuro, la velocità, e l'abbattimento di certi ostacoli fisici non hanno fatto altro che accelerare certe tensioni isolazioniste e di chiusura. 
L'unica cosa è che non c'è mai stata una sola volta che si sia riusciti a fermare il presente avanzare, se non a ostacolarlo e a ritardarlo.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Agosto 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Quando le sfere esistenziali che hai necessità di riempire sono limitate e tante volte riassumibli in patria, dio e famiglia, nemmeno ti accorgi di ciò che c'è al di fuori. Non si conosce che una rappresentazione della realtà, filtrata da spiegazioni, macchinazioni. Non si vede l'oggetto in sè ma soltanto l'effetto che ha sulle proprie menti. Questo porta ad ammettere che esista una sola retta realtà e tutto il resto sia mer.da: indifferente e pericolosa. E' tutto il discorso sul diverso, sulla protezione di patrie e confini, sulla percezione della sicurezza e sul giogo che viene fatto per imporre soluzioni a bisogni creati (la storia degli stati e in parte della cosiddetta _civiltà_).
> Quando le tue preoccupazioni sono limitate alla protezione della tua macchina, della tua casetta sudata con anni di schiavitù regalati a padroni senza volto, del tuo intrattenimento e del tuo locale circostanziale, della tua famigliola sacra e monogamica, fai di tutto per proteggere il tuo status dalle ombre proiettate sul muro che temi siano mostri. Giustamente, nemmeno ti rendi conto che c'è _altro_. Il futuro, la velocità, e l'abbattimento di certi ostacoli fisici non hanno fatto altro che accelerare certe tensioni isolazioniste e di chiusura.
> L'unica cosa è che non c'è mai stata una sola volta che si sia riusciti a fermare il presente avanzare.



Sì, bravi, bravi, continuate a focalizzare i vostri sforzi su Salvini il mostro e il tema dei migranti.

Il governo svedese (la Svezia!) ha appena emesso mutui ventennali allo 0%, lo sapevi? Sai cosa vuol dire? Tu dirai sicuramente "ma che c'entra". Questo è il fatto, che forse sta per arrivare una crisi mondiale al confronto della quale quella precedente è una barzelletta.

Ottimo, continuate a supportare coloro che vi stanno sodomizzando le menti con la solidarietà, portando a compimento i progetti dei piani superiori. Poi quando saremo finalmente tutti degli schiavi, noi e quelli che tenti di salvare, ne riparliamo. "Ibridazione", dicevi. Sì, ibridazione completata, tutti vegetali.


----------



## Mou (22 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, bravi, bravi, continuate a focalizzare i vostri sforzi su Salvini il mostro e il tema dei migranti.
> 
> Il governo svedese (la Svezia!) ha appena emesso mutui ventennali allo 0%, lo sapevi? Sai cosa vuol dire? Tu dirai sicuramente "ma che c'entra". Questo è il fatto, che forse sta per arrivare una crisi mondiale al confronto della quale quella precedente è una barzelletta.
> 
> Ottimo, continuate a supportare coloro che vi stanno sodomizzando le menti con la solidarietà, portando a compimento i progetti dei piani superiori. Poi quando saremo finalmente tutti degli schiavi, noi e quelli che tenti di salvare, ne riparliamo. "Ibridazione", dicevi. Sì, ibridazione completata, tutti vegetali.



Guarda che io ho scritto esattamente il contrario: per me l'immigrazione è un problema secondario che, appunto, nel dibattito politico proprio un ruolo secondario dovrebbe avere. E invece si parla solo di quello ignorando il resto.


----------



## Mou (22 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, lo è.
> 
> Ma perché viene rimarcato sempre e solo quando si parla come difetto di Salvini? E non alla SX, che lo usa nel solito esatto modo, all'inverso?
> 
> Si continua a non rispondere alla domanda che ho posto, che ovviamente ha una risposta banale.



Ti ho risposto, e mi cito:
"La campagna elettorale ad oggi si gioca tutta sull'immigrazione. E' il tema più caldo e più sentito dagli elettori di entrambe le parti politiche. E questo è assolutamente un male, eh, e sono d'accordo. Il reddito di cittadinanza e/o la flat tax sono temi che hanno e avranno un impatto sull'Italia che nessun barcone potrà mai pareggiare, ma passano in secondo piano per responsabilità un po' di tutti."


----------



## Devil man (22 Agosto 2019)

Mou ha scritto:


> Ti faccio una sola domanda: i problemi dell'economia italiana sono causati dall'immigrazione?



- se crei un sistema di protezione sociale gravato da troppo assistiti (immigrati ) favorendo essi e non gli italiani delle fasce più deboli: E' UN PROBLEMA ECONOMICO
- sfruttamento degli immigrati da parte della criminalità organizzata che gestisce i flussi migratori E IL PD CHE CI MANGIA SOPRA E' UN PROBLEMA ECONOMICO
-conflitti sociali ed economici, soprattutto tra le classi deboli italiane e immigrate (“guerra tra poveri”) PROBLEMA ECONOMICO, VEDI QUELLO CHE E' SUCCESSO A ROMA con la RAGGI
-delinquenza degli immigrati senza lavoro PROBLEMA ECONOMICO

e te ne posso elencare altri...


----------



## Ciora (22 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, bravi, bravi, continuate a focalizzare i vostri sforzi su Salvini il mostro e il tema dei migranti.
> 
> Il governo svedese (la Svezia!) ha appena emesso mutui ventennali allo 0%, lo sapevi? Sai cosa vuol dire? Tu dirai sicuramente "ma che c'entra". Questo è il fatto, che forse sta per arrivare una crisi mondiale al confronto della quale quella precedente è una barzelletta.
> 
> Ottimo, continuate a supportare coloro che vi stanno sodomizzando le menti con la solidarietà, portando a compimento i progetti dei piani superiori. Poi quando saremo finalmente tutti degli schiavi, noi e quelli che tenti di salvare, ne riparliamo. "Ibridazione", dicevi. Sì, ibridazione completata, tutti vegetali.



A me di Salvini frega nulla se non come figura di costume perlopiù comica. Impatta zero sulla mia vita così come qualsiasi altro al suo posto. Per superare la schiavitù bisogna riconsiderare la propria esistenza e persona completamente, altrimenti si continua a passare da uno schiavista all'altro.
Se tanti credono di "liberarsi" con sovranisti e compari, auguri a loro e buona fortuna per il resto della loro vita e per la bile che inevitabilmente accumuleranno.



Devil man ha scritto:


> - se crei un sistema di protezione sociale gravato da troppo assistiti (immigrati ) favorendo essi e non gli italiani delle fasce più deboli: E' UN PROBLEMA ECONOMICO
> - sfruttamento degli immigrati da parte della criminalità organizzata che gestisce i flussi migratori E IL PD CHE CI MANGIA SOPRA E' UN PROBLEMA ECONOMICO
> -conflitti sociali ed economici, soprattutto tra le classi deboli italiane e immigrate (“guerra tra poveri”) PROBLEMA ECONOMICO, VEDI QUELLO CHE E' SUCCESSO A ROMA con la RAGGI
> -delinquenza degli immigrati senza lavoro PROBLEMA ECONOMICO
> ...



Mi permetto di ripostarla. Buona fortuna a credere che qualcuno non sia parte dello stesso macrosistema che vuole far credere di star combattendo.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Agosto 2019)

Mou ha scritto:


> Guarda che io ho scritto esattamente il contrario: per me l'immigrazione è un problema secondario che, appunto, nel dibattito politico proprio un ruolo secondario dovrebbe avere. E invece si parla solo di quello ignorando il resto.



Guarda che io sono d'accordo.

E' per questo che vorrei vedere la SX stare finalmente dalla parte dei cittadini e lasciar perdere Salvini e il tema migranti, su cui lui ci sta ricamando sopra. Vedrai che se la SX la abbozza di favorire questo tema a margine, e si preoccupa di più dei cittadini normali invece che andare a fare da scudi umani sulle ONG, nessuno avrà poi motivo di attaccarsi al problema.

Se non esisteva questo hype e lo sfruttamento dei clandestini, Salvini non avrebbe avuto tanto successo. Basta rifletterci un attimo. Salvini lo fa (intelligentemente) per reazione, non per azione. Invece qualcuno ci tiene, specialmente quelli che poi vanno a farsi sfondare il posteriore dalla Von der Leyen, magari raccontando anche i fatti di casa nostra, come ha furbescamente fatto il nostro (ex-)ministro del consiglio.


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (22 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, lo è.
> 
> Ma perché viene rimarcato sempre e solo quando si parla come difetto di Salvini? E non alla SX, che lo usa nel solito esatto modo, all'inverso?
> 
> Si continua a non rispondere alla domanda che ho posto, che ovviamente ha una risposta banale.



Per quanto mi riguarda non è un difetto, lo trovo l'unico punto a favore di Salvini, fermo restando che ha fatto/proseguito un lavoro a metà. Gli sbarchi non li puoi azzerare (a meno che spari ai gommoni che arrivano) pertanto va trovata una soluzione soddisfacente con l'Europa che superi il famoso accordo di Dublino, e su questo non sono stati fatti passi avanti. Secondo punto sono i rimpatri, anche qua zero passi avanti.

Tutto questo è nato dalla gestione, o meglio, dalla non-gestione della sinistra sui migranti, poi un pò raddrizzata con le politiche di Minniti ma il danno ormai era stato fatto e Salvini ci ha costruito gran parte del suo successo.

Alla tua domanda iniziale mi sentirei di dire che Salvini ha "marciato" troppo su questa cosa, l'ha portata un pò all'esasperazione, facendo in modo che un elettore non di lega ad un certo punto si chiedesse: Si ok gli immigrati, ma il resto?


----------



## Mou (22 Agosto 2019)

Devil man ha scritto:


> - se crei un sistema di protezione sociale gravato da troppo assistiti (immigrati ) favorendo essi e non gli italiani delle fasce più deboli: E' UN PROBLEMA ECONOMICO
> - sfruttamento degli immigrati da parte della criminalità organizzata che gestisce i flussi migratori E IL PD CHE CI MANGIA SOPRA E' UN PROBLEMA ECONOMICO
> -conflitti sociali ed economici, soprattutto tra le classi deboli italiane e immigrate (“guerra tra poveri”) PROBLEMA ECONOMICO, VEDI QUELLO CHE E' SUCCESSO A ROMA con la RAGGI
> -delinquenza degli immigrati senza lavoro PROBLEMA ECONOMICO
> ...



Le spese per l'"accoglienza" sono pari al 0.26% del PIL e allo 0.5% (fonte ISPI) della spesa pubblica. E qui parliamo di quelli che "semplicemente" soggiornano nelle strutture di accoglienza e che costituiscono "l'uomo nero" contro cui si scaglia Salvini. E dopo? Dopo ci sono quelli che lavorano e che pagano le tasse: per Confindustria danno un apporto al PIL pari a 120 miliardi (9%).
9% contro 0.5%, e me lo chiami problema economico? Contando che poi molti dei salvati in mare non vogliono stare in Italia... ma questo è un altro discorso.
Sfruttamento degli immigrati da parte della criminalità? Vero, esiste il caporalato. Ma lo sfruttamento è una conseguenza dell'immigrazione, non una causa: se non ci fossero gli immigrati, probabilmente nei campi di arance troveremmo qualche italiano in più. Sicuramente la criminalità organizzata *non* smetterebbe di esistere. Questo far passare lo stop all'immigrazione come un desiderio fondamentalmente "umanitario" è abbastanza paradossale, mi permetto di dire.
Delinquenza? Il numero dei crimini (fonte: il Viminale...) è in calo *ed è in linea con quello registrato nel periodo Minniti.*
Quindi sì, continuo a pensare che gli sbarchi siano un problema secondarissimo.


----------



## Mou (22 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda che io sono d'accordo.
> 
> E' per questo che vorrei vedere la SX stare finalmente dalla parte dei cittadini e lasciar perdere Salvini e il tema migranti, su cui lui ci sta ricamando sopra. Vedrai che se la SX la abbozza di favorire questo tema a margine, e si preoccupa di più dei cittadini normali invece che andare a fare da scudi umani sulle ONG, nessuno avrà poi motivo di attaccarsi al problema.
> 
> Se non esisteva questo hype e lo sfruttamento dei clandestini, Salvini non avrebbe avuto tanto successo. Basta rifletterci un attimo. Salvini lo fa (intelligentemente) per reazione, non per azione. Invece qualcuno ci tiene, specialmente quelli che poi vanno a farsi sfondare il posteriore dalla Von der Leyen, magari raccontando anche i fatti di casa nostra, come ha furbescamente fatto il nostro (ex-)ministro del consiglio.



Mi fa piacere vedere che siamo d'accordo! Scusami se hai percepito i miei toni come aggressivi.


----------



## Ciora (22 Agosto 2019)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda non è un difetto, lo trovo l'unico punto a favore di Salvini, fermo restando che ha fatto/proseguito un lavoro a metà. *Gli sbarchi non li puoi azzerare (a meno che spari ai gommoni che arrivano)* pertanto va trovata una soluzione soddisfacente con l'Europa che superi il famoso accordo di Dublino, e su questo non sono stati fatti passi avanti. Secondo punto sono i rimpatri, anche qua zero passi avanti.
> 
> Tutto questo è nato dalla gestione, o meglio, dalla non-gestione della sinistra sui migranti, poi un pò raddrizzata con le politiche di Minniti ma il danno ormai era stato fatto e Salvini ci ha costruito gran parte del suo successo.
> 
> Alla tua domanda iniziale mi sentirei di dire che Salvini ha "marciato" troppo su questa cosa, l'ha portata un pò all'esasperazione, facendo in modo che un elettore non di lega ad un certo punto si chiedesse: Si ok gli immigrati, ma il resto?



Mentre ci si accapiglia per barchette di cento persone, presto un quarto della popolazione mondiale rimarrà senza acqua, tra una ventina di anni l'artico potrebbe restare senza ghiacci, parti del pianeta densamente popolate saranno invivibili a causa del caldo e il cambiamento climatico destabilizzerà la geopolitica nel breve termine portando milioni di persone a spostarsi; però si sta qui a difendere i guardiani di tale sistema, i Santi imprenditori che fanno beneficenza. Gli amici dei fasci brasiliani che mettono a fuoco la foresta amazzonica per renderla campo fertile per lo "sviluppo" (attività agricole, allevamenti intensivi), gente senza scrupoli la cui agenda politica nella maggior parte dei casi nemmeno sfiora questi problemi a conferma che «così finisce il mondo / non in un baccano ma in un piagnisteo».


----------



## gabri65 (22 Agosto 2019)

FrancoUomoVero ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda non è un difetto, lo trovo l'unico punto a favore di Salvini, fermo restando che ha fatto/proseguito un lavoro a metà. Gli sbarchi non li puoi azzerare (a meno che spari ai gommoni che arrivano) pertanto va trovata una soluzione soddisfacente con l'Europa che superi il famoso accordo di Dublino, e su questo non sono stati fatti passi avanti. Secondo punto sono i rimpatri, anche qua zero passi avanti.
> 
> Tutto questo è nato dalla gestione, o meglio, dalla non-gestione della sinistra sui migranti, poi un pò raddrizzata con le politiche di Minniti ma il danno ormai era stato fatto e Salvini ci ha costruito gran parte del suo successo.
> 
> Alla tua domanda iniziale mi sentirei di dire che Salvini ha "marciato" troppo su questa cosa, l'ha portata un pò all'esasperazione, facendo in modo che un elettore non di lega ad un certo punto si chiedesse: Si ok gli immigrati, ma il resto?



Ditto come il post precedente. E il "resto" della SX?

Io non sto dicendo che Salvini ha ragione. Sinceramente, perdonami se lo dico, magari non a te, mi sarei anche stancato tutte le volte di specificarlo. Invece tu/voi lo prendete come assunzione di base. Io evidenzio le lacune della SX, perché soffre degli stessi problemi, e forse anche peggio, che vorrebbe combattere a livello di atteggiamento politico.

Se la SX si comporta in maniera speculare a Salvini, due sono le possibilità:

1) E' poco intelligente, in quanto presta il fianco alla polemica e va allo scontro, disperdendo energie e dando modo di evidenziare poca lungimiranza politica, concentrandosi su questioni "marginali".

2) E' un argomento a cui ci tiene particolarmente. In tal caso è in malafede, perché ha interessi su una questione "marginale".

Io sarei per la 2). Tu/voi probabilmente, come spirito, vi comportate come la 1).

Ma ripeto, gli inghippi stanno da altre parti, fuori dall'Italia. Si continua a guardare troppo da vicino la fotografia.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Agosto 2019)

Mou ha scritto:


> Mi fa piacere vedere che siamo d'accordo! Scusami se hai percepito i miei toni come aggressivi.



Macché scusarsi e aggressività, stiamo discutendo. Poi ognuno, me compreso, può rimanere della propria idea o riflettere su quanto detto dall'altro, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Devil man (22 Agosto 2019)

Mou ha scritto:


> Le spese per l'"accoglienza" sono pari al 0.26% del PIL e allo 0.5% (fonte ISPI) della spesa pubblica. E qui parliamo di quelli che "semplicemente" soggiornano nelle strutture di accoglienza e che costituiscono "l'uomo nero" contro cui si scaglia Salvini. E dopo? Dopo ci sono quelli che lavorano e che pagano le tasse: per Confindustria danno un apporto al PIL pari a 120 miliardi (9%).
> 9% contro 0.5%, e me lo chiami problema economico? Contando che poi molti dei salvati in mare non vogliono stare in Italia... ma questo è un altro discorso.
> Sfruttamento degli immigrati da parte della criminalità? Vero, esiste il caporalato. Ma lo sfruttamento è una conseguenza dell'immigrazione, non una causa: se non ci fossero gli immigrati, probabilmente nei campi di arance troveremmo qualche italiano in più. Sicuramente la criminalità organizzata *non* smetterebbe di esistere. Questo far passare lo stop all'immigrazione come un desiderio fondamentalmente "umanitario" è abbastanza paradossale, mi permetto di dire.
> Delinquenza? Il numero dei crimini (fonte: il Viminale...) è in calo *ed è in linea con quello registrato nel periodo Minniti.*
> Quindi sì, continuo a pensare che gli sbarchi siano un problema secondarissimo.



Le spese per "l'accoglienza" sono solo i costi di gestione dell'emergenza di sbarco....
Quindi sono esclusi i costi: per l’assistenza sanitaria, per gli asili nido e l’istruzione dei minori, per la formazione e integrazione (mediatori culturali, corsi di lingua e professionali, agevolazioni fiscali mirate alle imprese, ecc.), per l’assistenza sociale (case popolari, pensioni sociali a familiari residenti, ecc.), costi per la sicurezza (forza pubblica, attività giudiziaria, carceri) e così via..

RIALACCIANDOMI A QUESTO DISCORSO è un cane che si morde la coda

- se crei un sistema di protezione sociale gravato da troppo assistiti (immigrati ) favorendo essi e non gli italiani delle fasce più deboli: E' UN PROBLEMA ECONOMICO
- sfruttamento degli immigrati da parte della criminalità organizzata che gestisce i flussi migratori E IL PD CHE CI MANGIA SOPRA E' UN PROBLEMA ECONOMICO
-conflitti sociali ed economici, soprattutto tra le classi deboli italiane e immigrate (“guerra tra poveri”) PROBLEMA ECONOMICO, VEDI QUELLO CHE E' SUCCESSO A ROMA con la RAGGI
-delinquenza degli immigrati senza lavoro PROBLEMA ECONOMICO


----------



## FrancoUomoVero (22 Agosto 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> 2) E' un argomento a cui ci tiene particolarmente. In tal caso è in malafede, perché ha interessi su una questione "marginale".



Ma non credo sia una questione di malafede, semplicemente è un tema caldissimo della politica italiana e pertanto non possono far finta di niente.

Io ho provato a rispondere alla tua domanda iniziale, poi che la sinistra abbia delle lacune con me sfondi una porta aperta, la considero un libro pieno di pagine bianche ormai da parecchi anni.

Poi guarda, io non voto ne lega ne pd, non è mia intenzione difendere a priori l'uno o l'altro. scrivo solo il mio pensiero sulle tematiche ma di certo non per partito preso.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Agosto 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Potrei risponderti che tra il 2016 e il 2018 in Grecia gli sbarchi sono scesi da 173447 a 32497(fonte: UNHCR) e lì non c'era il ministro Theo Salvinodopulos.
> Potrei risponderti che nel 2018 i richiedenti asilo in tutta Europa sono stati 544665(fonte: EUROSTAT) di cui solo 54476 in Italia(fonte: Ministero dell'Interno) e che l'Italia è al quinto posto per richieste(al primo ci sono quei cattivoni dei tedeschi, al secondo i francesi).
> Potrei risponderti che, quando cito dei dati, cito anche la fonte per consentire a tutti di verificare, se interessati.
> Potrei risponderti tante altre cose, ma poi mi ricordo che Greta ha deciso di prendersi un anno sabbatico per girare il Mondo e penso che tu sia troppo impegnato a salvare l'Umanità dal programma di legalizzazione della pedofilia, sul quale ci hai informato qualche mese fa(cosa per la quale ti sarò eternamente grato e spero tu abbia una connessione criptata perché _con loro_ non si scherza).
> ...



Sfuggi il senso del tuo discorso: che chi vota Salvini lo farebbe _erroneamente_ contro un'invasione che si è fermata e non per meriti di Salvini. Tutti i dati che hai riportato non portano nulla alla logica del discorso. Perchè è chiaro quali siano i partiti per l'accoglienza e quelli per il blocco, e non solo per il blocco ma per rispedirli tutti al mittente. Non è che siccome i "richiedenti" sono diminuiti allora perde il senso di votare Lega o altri partiti sovranisti in Italia e in Europa. Ti ricordo pure che il PD aveva proposto di dare il voto agli stranieri e che le coop che lucravano sull'immigrazione erano quasi tutte legate al PD.
Poi io sono il primo ad ammettere diversi punti di vista e ad accettare il dialogo, che non può prescindere dal logos: è chi se ne infischia del logos che non può essere ammesso al dialogo, squalificandosi da solo.

Riguardo la coda del tuo commento, dovresti fare poco sarcasmo su un argomento così importante e dovresti ringraziarmi sul serio se non ne eri a conoscenza.


----------



## Ciora (22 Agosto 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Riguardo la coda del tuo commento, dovresti fare poco sarcasmo su un argomento così importante e dovresti ringraziarmi sul serio se non ne eri a conoscenza.



Sounds like cherry picking. 
Se qualcosa è immaginabile su internet esiste. Malattie mentali comprese. Sono sicuro di poterti presentare qualsiasi simbolo e qualsiasi istanza a favore o a sfavore tra le più assurde immaginabili, buttandola nel calderone di quella o quell'altra istanza generale e cadendo nalla seconda fallacia logica, quella della generalizzazione indebita.
Sono processi alla base di quasi tutti i deliri complottisti, spesso traditi da persone erudite dozzinalmente in età contemporanea (l'analfabetismo funzionale è già roba antica) ma non capaci di avere griglie del sapere, di formare associazioni e macrocollegamenti senza ignorare il rumore di fondo.

edit: mi sono dimenticato di avere avuto con te altre discussioni. Avrei evitato. Senza rancore, saluti.


----------



## Mou (22 Agosto 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Sfuggi il senso del tuo discorso: che chi vota Salvini lo farebbe _erroneamente_ contro un'invasione che si è fermata e non per meriti di Salvini. Tutti i dati che hai riportato non portano nulla alla logica del discorso. Perchè è chiaro quali siano i partiti per l'accoglienza e quelli per il blocco, e non solo per il blocco ma per rispedirli tutti al mittente. Non è che siccome i "richiedenti" sono diminuiti allora perde il senso di votare Lega o altri partiti sovranisti in Italia e in Europa. Ti ricordo pure che il PD aveva proposto di dare il voto agli stranieri e che le coop che lucravano sull'immigrazione erano quasi tutte legate al PD.
> Poi io sono il primo ad ammettere diversi punti di vista e ad accettare il dialogo, che non può prescindere dal logos: è chi se ne infischia del logos che non può essere ammesso al dialogo, squalificandosi da solo.
> 
> Riguardo la coda del tuo commento, dovresti fare poco sarcasmo su un argomento così importante e dovresti ringraziarmi sul serio se non ne eri a conoscenza.



Ma cos'è 'sta roba?


----------



## gabri65 (22 Agosto 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Sounds like cherry picking.
> Se qualcosa è immaginabile su internet esiste. Malattie mentali comprese. Sono sicuro di poterti presentare qualsiasi simbolo e qualsiasi istanza a favore o a sfavore tra le più assurde immaginabili, buttandola nel calderone di quella o quell'altra istanza generale e cadendo nalla seconda fallacia logica, quella della generalizzazione indebita.
> 
> Sono processi alla base di quasi tutti i deliri complottisti, spesso traditi da persone erudite dozzinalmente in età contemporanea (l'analfabetismo funzionale è già roba antica) ma non capaci di avere griglie del sapere, di formare associazioni e macrocollegamenti senza ignorare il rumore di fondo.
> ...



Spiega meglio, cortesemente.

E definisci cosa sarebbero le "griglie del sapere", i "macrocollegamenti" e "il rumore di fondo". Sempre che non comportino conoscenze a me inaccessibili.

Grazie.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Agosto 2019)

Ciora ha scritto:


> Sounds like cherry picking.
> Se qualcosa è immaginabile su internet esiste. Malattie mentali comprese. Sono sicuro di poterti presentare qualsiasi simbolo e qualsiasi istanza a favore o a sfavore tra le più assurde immaginabili, buttandola nel calderone di quella o quell'altra istanza generale e cadendo nalla seconda fallacia logica, quella della generalizzazione indebita.
> Sono processi alla base di quasi tutti i deliri complottisti, spesso traditi da persone erudite dozzinalmente in età contemporanea (l'analfabetismo funzionale è già roba antica) ma non capaci di avere griglie del sapere, di formare associazioni e macrocollegamenti senza ignorare il rumore di fondo.
> 
> edit: mi sono dimenticato di avere avuto con te altre discussioni. Avrei evitato. Senza rancore, saluti.



Questa non è un'idea strampalata, campata dal nulla. Portano i bambini ai gay-pride! Danno in adozione i bambini alle coppie gay! Gente non semplicemente omosessuale, ma sadomaso, dichiaratamente diabolica. Poi c'è un dibattito pubblico sull'abbassamento dell' age of consent. Addirittura sulla negazione del principio del consenso per cui si apre anche al sesso con gli animali. Quelli nella foto sono solo alcuni post (NON censurati da twitter) che fanno d'avanguardia all'agenda.
Non stupisce che un "antifa" come te faccia il negazionista e giochi in favore di quest'agenda...
Magari neghi anche quanto accadeva al Forteto! Altro che deliri complottisti.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Agosto 2019)

Mou ha scritto:


> Ma cos'è 'sta roba?



Non sai che viene imposta la teoria gender nelle scuole? E che le coppie omo che adottano i bambini li costringono a vestire e a comportarsi come trans, *i bambini vestiti e cresciuti come prostitute!*? E che in America avviano i bambini ad operazioni chirirgiche per somigliare meglio al gender desiderato (dai 'genitori'? Ricordatevi di queste cose quando andrete a votare, perchè è tutto nell'agenda della sinistra. Tutto alla luce del sole, altro che complottismo.

E questa roba cos'è?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Agosto 2019)

Purtroppo si può mettere solo un video per post. 

Mentre strappano i bambini ai genitori appena trovano un minimo problema economico, poi li affidano ai depravati dei gaypride, dei club sadomaso, ai prostituti trans.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Agosto 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non sai che viene imposta la teoria gender nelle scuole? E che le coppie omo che adottano i bambini li costringono a vestire e a comportarsi come trans, *i bambini vestiti e cresciuti come prostitute!*? E che in America avviano i bambini ad operazioni chirirgiche per somigliare meglio al gender desiderato (dai 'genitori'? Ricordatevi di queste cose quando andrete a votare, perchè è tutto nell'agenda della sinistra. Tutto alla luce del sole, altro che complottismo.
> 
> E questa roba cos'è?



Concordo su tutto ma mi limito ad un consiglio: lascia perdere.

Anni fa mi sentivo dire “la teoria del gender non esiste” nonostante tutte le prove del contrario.

Negano anche che le gioie della gaiezza vengano insegnate ai bambini nelle scuole nonostante avessi postato un video della BBC 



 dove dei bambini di appena sei anni venivano costretti a scrivere una lettera gay grazie alle illuminate cure della maestra Sarah Hopson.

Lascia stare.

Viviamo nell’epoca nella quale per dire che 2+2 fa 4 bisogna attizzare fuochi. L’epoca dell’antilogos.


----------



## cris (22 Agosto 2019)

Che degrado. 

Torniando on topic, a breve saranno concluse le consultazioni. Mattarella immagino poi faccia un discorso?


----------



## fabri47 (22 Agosto 2019)

Di Maio ha appena detto che devono realizzare la legge sul conflitto d'interessi. Legge nata proprio per contrastare episodi come Banca Etruria. Ora voglio proprio vedere se hanno il coraggio di fare questa porcata d'inciucio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Purtroppo si può mettere solo un video per post.
> Mentre strappano i bambini ai genitori appena trovano un minimo problema economico, *poi li affidano ai depravati dei gaypride, dei club sadomaso, ai prostituti trans.*



è? ma sei serio ?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Agosto 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> è? ma sei serio ?



Che credi, che a quelli viene vietata l'adozione? Ti controllano se fai o meno un gaypride? Se ti prostituisci? Se lo scoprono sono ancora più contenti, fa curriculum. Se valesse l'idea opposta, i valori opposti, non esisterebbero nemmeno le adozioni alle coppie gay, non ti pare?


----------



## Mou (22 Agosto 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Che credi, che a quelli viene vietata l'adozione? Ti controllano se fai o meno un gaypride? Se ti prostituisci? Se lo scoprono sono ancora più contenti, fa curriculum. Se valesse l'idea opposta, i valori opposti, non esisterebbero nemmeno le adozioni alle coppie gay, non ti pare?



Sinceramente pensare che i bambini vengano affidati a genitori (uomini o donne che siano) che di professione si prostituiscono mi sembra assurdo. Partecipare a un gay pride non è un comportamento moralmente scorretto né tantomeno illegale, è anzi degradante che i pride debbano ancora esistere e fidati, se tutt'ora assistiamo a queste sfilate nelle città è perché (e permettimi di dirlo) in giro c'è ancora qualcuno come te che vede l'omosessualità con disprezzo e censura. Vogliamo dire che il gay medio è un sociopatico con tendenze pedofile? Ma cosa stai dicendo? Per curiosità, tu hai a che fare quotidianamente con un/un' omosessuale? Tra l'altro, per trovare qualcuno interessato "dolcemente" ai bambini basterebbe entrare in una chiesa, no? 
Tanto perché generalizzare è divertente...


----------

